# The Ghostly Glade - TBT's 2022 Halloween Event!



## Jeremy

Good evening! Our Halloween event has started and there appear to be many watchful spirits out tonight! They're waiting for you in the Ghostly Glade, an eerie and mysterious place that resides between The Woods and The Enchanted Forest. It's here that they hope to win you to their faction of conflicting spirits. To do so, they may use various methods: haunting, tormenting, deceiving, and mesmerizing! You'll have little power to resist, so submit freely and you'll not only become more powerful, but will be rewarded with many spooky and magical prizes. Before making our journey through the Ghostly Glade, let's open our Bell Tree lore books to help us understand what happened.


*Introduction*

Thousands of years ago, there existed an ancient woods with strong trees and many vibrant living plants and animals. The woods were protected and nurtured by the ancient spirits of the trees, led by the most ancient and powerful of spirits, whose original name is no longer known. The woods grew more vibrant and beautiful over many generations until, one day, they were discovered by human settlers. As a perceptive reader, I'm sure you know where our story is headed next.

The sight of the bountiful woods was too much for the human settlers to resist. They came with axes, saws, shovels, nets, carts, and all sorts of cutting machines specifically designed to rip through the mighty woods. Word quickly spread about the valuable wood, ore, and treasures found in the woods, causing the human settlement to exploded in population with ambitious loggers and prospectors from across the world. The ancient spirits of the woods could not protect their home against the rapid invasion. Before long, the woods were all but destroyed.

Among the muddy wasteland of destroyed life stood one last tree, the largest of them all. Its size and strength was so imposing to the settlers, that they had passed it over for easier plunder until, finally, it stood alone as the final gem of the fallen woods. The group stood around the tree together, ready to begin their work tearing it apart. The first swing of an axe clanked against the thick bark. Suddenly, the sky turned dark and the earth began to groan.

A dark and treacherous figure sprung from the tree. It was the most ancient and powerful spirit of the woods, once wise and magnificent, now twisted by its anger. The gathered settlers were thrown down as the darkness spread over them and drifted across the devastated woods. Chaos spread through the settlement as the terrible spirit unleashed its vengeance upon it. Running for their lives, the people poured out of the settlement, leaving their belongings behind. Those who stayed behind to gather their plunder and treasure were among those who were never seen again.

While the invaders were finally driven away, the spirit paid the ultimate price in the end, sacrificing its passion to nurture life in place of a terrible hunger for corruption and decay. The woods slowly grew back among the ruins, but instead of returning to the beautiful forest it once was, it became a twisted and malformed woods in the new vision of the dark spirit. The spirit would come to be known as The Last Tree Ghost and it ruled over The Woods with a watchful malice, ready to oppose all who dared to enter.

~~~​
Very many years later, a small group of settlers one again discovered the region and established a village named The Bell Tree. Unlike their predecessors, the group had a strong respect for nature and the village lived in harmony with the plants and animals around them. As the new community grew, so did the surrounding forests. Having learned from ancient stories of the past, the village did their best to help defend the forests from those who sought to exploit them.

One such place, called the Enchanted Forest, was home to many enchanted spirits and mysterious beings, similar to the ancient Woods of the past. However, the spirits of the Enchanted Forest, like the villagers, were not ignorant to the history of The Woods, where many of their spirit friends and ancestors were lost forever. They vigilantly guarded their forest and mistrusted its visitors. Regardless, the villagers were eager to witness its natural splendor and satisfy their curiosities. Some explorers even shared stories of friendly spirits and magical happenings. Others, however, never returned from their journey. Were they taken prisoner? Lost in an eternal trance? No one would ever learn the truth. Despite these dangers, the villagers continued to enter the Enchanted Forest. After all, it was more beautiful and less threatening than the evil Woods.

One summer, the village decided to host their biannual fair in the Enchanted Forest as a symbol of their love and respect for living things. They held many merry events among the trees, all in honor of the forest and its inhabitants. The spirits were pleased by the gesture and rewarded the villagers with with many magical gifts. After a month of festivities, the villagers returned home and the spirits began to sing in unison about their visitors. Their enchanted music resonated, not just all the way to the village, but across the entire region, vibrating through an ancient glade.

This glade acted as the division between The Enchanted Forest and The Woods, separating the spirits and their different philosophies. The sound of the beautiful music pierced through The Woods as a horrible reminder of the greedy settlers that destroyed their home. Now their neighboring spirits were singing joyously of human visitors? The Last Tree Ghost and other dark spirits of The Woods were enraged.


*How it Works*
The spirits of The Woods and The Enchanted Forest are now at war with each other! Several of your fellow TBTers have received magical potions in the mail which turned them into spirits: joining either *The Forest Guardian Spirits* of The Enchanted Forest or *The Dead Tree Wraiths* of The Woods. They will now use their abilities as spirits in The Ghostly Glade to recruit you to their faction before going to battle. You have little say over which faction you'll be recruited to, and it could even change daily as they fight to win you to their side. Each of the two spirit factions are scary and dangerous in their own way, but they are also very different.


*Location*The Enchanted ForestThe Woods*Spirit affiliation name*Forest Guardian SpiritsDead Tree Wraiths*Description*_The spirits of the Enchanted Forest are mysterious and dangerous beings who are faithful protectors of trees and other living things. They often appear as marvelous figures of nature and light, but are mistrusting of others.__The spirits of The Woods are treacherous and dangerous beings who haunt the trees to scare away unwanted visitors. They appear as dark and corrupted figures, tormenting those who cross their path._*Leader*Farley (Or unknown?)The Last Tree Ghost*Colors*Light purple, teal, blues, blackDark decaying green, grays, browns, black

Depending on the faction that you're currently a member of, your username will change color, the badge underneath your name will change, and the backdrops that appear behind your profile will look different.


Backdrop NameForest Guardian Spirits VersionDead Tree Wraiths Version*Bloodlit Copse *(returning with another edition)
By Chris







*Calcified Calamity*
By Mick







*Revenant's Rest*
By Pyoopi











To understand how these warring factions will work on the forum, let's go over the 6 new currencies and points in your profile:

*Ghostly Gold*: Earned from events in The Ghostly Glade. Spend on collectibles in the shop.
*Spectral Energy*: Earned from some events in The Ghostly Glade. Convert to ATK Points, DEF Points, Forest Essence, or Woods Essence.
*ATK / DEF Points*: Build up these points throughout the event for the final battle after it ends. The points for each of the two factions will be added up to determine which one "wins." You can also win personal achievements for ending up with more points than other people (to be announced later).
*Forest / Woods Essence*: Whichever essence you have more of at the end of each day determines which faction of spirits you'll be a part of. In some cases, this may change often. Rollover is every day around 11:00 PM ET.
This event is not exactly team-based, as all collectibles are earned individually with Ghostly Gold! The team aspect is mostly for fun, but there may be a few minor perks if you do well, which will be announced later.

Several spirits of The Ghostly Glade will try to win you to their side by giving you Forest or Woods Essence. Meanwhile, you'll be earning Spectral Energy, which you can convert into ATK and DEF Points to become stronger for the battle at the end of the event. However, you can sacrifice some of your Spectral Energy to attempt to put yourself into your preferred spirit faction instead. By converting your energy to Forest or Woods Essence, you can influence which of the two sides you belong to, but you will have less energy to become stronger through ATK and DEF Points.

Here's 5 free Spectral Energy to start. You'll need a little bit to start The Master of Disguise event and you can also convert some to Essence if the spirits have passed you over so far.


*Tasks in The Ghostly Glade*
Head over to The Ghostly Glade to participate in its various events, which will earn you Ghostly Gold to spend in the shop and other rewards.

Curious Cloaks
At a Crosswords
Deathly Designs
Shadow Summoning Circles
Legends of the Creepy Hollows
The Master of Disguise
The Spirit Tree
Speculative Sweets (Starting October 30th)

*Prizes*
Once you earn Ghostly Gold, you'll be able to spend it on these spooky new collectibles in the shop!



 Rafflesia


 Spectral Preserves


 Gourdy


 Angel Wings Potion


 Raven Wings Potion


 Shadow Kitty Plush


 Fancy Kitty Plush


 Rainbow Candy (from the Speculative Sweets event only)


 Unknown Gastly Halloweaster Egg (unlocked by The Spirit Tree event)

*Staff Credits*
Special thanks to all of the staff who helped create this event!

Event hosts: Mistreil, Pyoopi, Chris, Mairmalade, Oblivia
Event banners: Mick, Mistreil, Pyoopi
Main banner: Mistreil
Collectibles - Rafflesia, Spectral Preserves, Gourdy, Rainbow Candy recolor: Mistreil
Collectibles - Potions, Kitty Plushes: Laudine
Collectibles - Gastly Halloweaster Egg: Thunder
Backdrop - Bloodlit Copse: Chris
Backrop - Revenant's Rest: Pyoopi
Backdrop - Calcified Calamity - Mick
Thread and story: Jeremy
Art coordinator: Mistreil
Calendar and Alerts thread: Chris
Admin setup: Jeremy


----------



## Croconaw

Everyone!!! It’s here! The kitty plushies!


----------



## Foreverfox

Must have potions and kittehs!!! And spectral preserves!! I’m so excited!! For what it’s worth, spirits recruit me!


----------



## S.J.

The many people who wanted a cat collectible are going to be very excited!  Gourdy is adorable!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The lore, the events, the _collectibles_.  I’m almost as overwhelmed as I was with the Fair, to be honest.  This looks amazing, thank you staff!


----------



## Jeremy

Getting this all set up took a long time and there is still a lot to set up like items in the shop, backdrops, and some other things. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## Dinosaurz

come to the wraiths


----------



## xara

i am melting down over these new collectibles omg... the new potions?? the kitty plushies?? the rainbow candy?? i can’t handle this, this is too amazing  i’ve been wanting a black kitty plush collectible for ages ohmygod


----------



## KittenNoir

OMG THANK YOU STAFF SOOOOOOO  MUCH  BLACK KITTY PLUSH COLLECTABLES !!!!!


@Dunquixote Kitty Collectables!!!! Our dream has come true !!!!!


----------



## Croconaw

Come to the forest guardian spirits because purple is a top tier color.


----------



## StarlitGlitch

Yes!! I was so hoping that this would be back this year! Very excited for the events


----------



## Ravenkitty22

I NEED THOSE KITTY PLUSHIES OH MY GODDDD


----------



## seliph

why is farley "or unknown", is he on probation


----------



## FrostyAlmonds

Oooh, sounds like there will be lots of fun. I want to win that Shadow Kitty Plush collectible, so cute!! Time to check out the halloween tasks. ^^

Thank you for all the hard work mods.


----------



## tiffanistarr

THE KITTIES STOP OMG

also hello? gourdy you are too cute! 

which of the events is due tomorrow? i looked at them and couldn’t find that one.


----------



## Halloqueen

I need both of those potions. And Gourdy(s). And the Rafflesia. And the Rainbow Candy. AND the Halloweaster Egg. Aaahhhhhh. Here's hoping I can afford them all. 

The Introduction was a good read and sets things up nicely. 

Looks to be a fun two weeks ahead of us.


----------



## Croconaw

tiffanistarr said:


> which of the events is due tomorrow? i looked at them and couldn’t find that one.


I’m wondering the same, lol. I couldn’t find which one.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Meanwhile no love for the Vileplume Plush Rafflesia 

I always appreciate more plant/flower collectibles! All of these look great!


----------



## Zerous

This looks so cool  the preserves are so cute


----------



## pipty

Gourdy looks so sad I love it


----------



## Merielle

I really shouldn't be up this late but I couldn't resist! ;v; I really hope I'll be able to get my hands on both of those beautiful potions aaaa

I'll check things out in more detail tomorrow, but this event already looks incredible!  Staff please take care of yourselves omg


----------



## Jeremy

Just added a link for 5 free spectral energy to the original post, so be sure to recheck it! Also the backdrops images are added to the post, but won't be for sale until tomorrow night.


----------



## Newbiemayor

"A dark and treacherous figure sprung from the tree" "I am the lorax I speak for the trees"

But fr I need that angel potion and rainbow candy


----------



## IonicKarma

I Summon myself in Defense Mode!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Who wants some woods Essence come get it (FREE)


----------



## Foreverfox

Jeremy said:


> Just added a link for 5 free spectral energy to the original post, so be sure to recheck it! Also the backdrops images are added to the post, but won't be for sale until tomorrow night.


Thank you for the free spectral energy, Jeremy!!


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Also my avi, siggie and lineup hyper combo means I was *Team Ghosties *long before it was cool **


----------



## Dim

Wow, too many cool stuff. Can’t pass this up!


----------



## Croconaw

Team purple, anyone?


----------



## KittenNoir

Croconaw said:


> Team purple, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 464338


Yesss Team Purple!!!


----------



## Foreverfox

Croconaw said:


> Team purple, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 464338


Meeee!!


----------



## Halloqueen

The purple is pretty and purple is my favorite color. But the Dead Tree Wraiths seem more my speed, being creepy and all. 

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Guys, just to let you know wraiths had 4 less people then the forest guardians. This is an injustice 

Would you rather be a cute uwu guardian, or come back as a ghost to haunt all your friends

There is one real spooky winner


----------



## KittenNoir

Croconaw said:


> Team purple, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 464338


Thank you


----------



## Rio_

I thought this was going to be a very minimal event after all the work needed for the fair, but the staff is out here creating an RPG turf war- how are y'all still alive?!?!?!!?!?


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Croconaw said:


> Team purple, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 464338


As long as team initiation doesn't involve purple nurples


----------



## LadyDestani

Dinosaurz said:


> Guys, just to let you know wraiths had 4 less people then the forest guardians. This is an injustice
> 
> Would you rather be a cute uwu guardian, or come back as a ghost to haunt all your friends
> 
> There is one real spooky winner


I'll be a wraith for now. The backdrops look cooler in my opinion.


----------



## Halloqueen

Rio_ said:


> I thought this was going to be a very minimal event after all the work needed for the fair, but the staff is out here creating an RPG turf war- how are y'all still alive?!?!?!!?!?


Perhaps possessed by the vengeful forest spirits.


----------



## Aurita

oooo I love the new collectibles! ready for some spooky challenges


----------



## Halloqueen

Dinosaurz said:


> Who wants some woods Essence come get it (FREE)


I'll become a Wraith. As pretty as the purple is, LadyDestani's post a moment ago got me too look closer and the Wraith versions of the backdrops won me over.


----------



## kikotoot

Gourdy is so endearing! I love the lore of this event and what it's shaping up to be. I also love all the collectibles, will def be grabbing an angel potion! (and hopefully a rainbow candy after missing out on that pink one that I have not forgotten about still )


----------



## zarf

Yo I literally have no idea where to start!? There's so much to do!! Ty staff for all your hard work!


----------



## deana

The kitty plush is an actual dream come true  

Also definitely feeling the wraith vibes for this event


----------



## Mars Adept

Cool! Several questions.

What happens if you have an equal amount of both essences?
Will the costs of items not be revealed until they are put in the shop?
What’s a wraith?


----------



## Dinosaurz

We should have a super spreader award for the person who converts the most people


----------



## themysterybidder

Gourdy and that Rainbow candy are on my wishlist!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

CAT PLUSH COLLECTIBLES????????? RAFFLESIA??? POTIONS??? AAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## magicaldonkey

looks pretty rad!! i defo want raven wings potions
also maybe multiple rainbow candies


----------



## BrokenSanity

Finally a potion in my favorite color
I gotta get my hands on one of these bad boys


----------



## DaCoSim

Omg. I can NOT. I could cry these all look spooktacular!!!!


----------



## DaisyFan

Everything looks spookingly good (yes, I made up that word hehe)! I love the angel wings potion!


----------



## ~Kilza~

So I guess I have to hope to get into the Forest Guardian Spirits group in order to use my favorite backdrop (the original variant of the Bloodlit Copse), huh.


----------



## michealsmells

Kehehehe, glad to see the new event has begun! I'll gladly do what I can to support my Dead Tree Wraiths, and get myself some of those adorable and spooky collectibles in the process!

I do need to redesign my profile though!!


----------



## DaCoSim

Croconaw said:


> Team purple, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 464338


Yesssss me!!!!


----------



## Roxxy

Croconaw said:


> Team purple, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 464338


Pretty please  I need to be purple!


----------



## Aquilla

I’m open for either, with a slight guardian preference (mainly because of backdrops).


----------



## Midoriya

YESSSS, it's here, I'm so excited for all of these spooky events (and also really grateful that only one of them requires New Horizons, seeing as uhhh... my island doesn't exist anymore).  I'm definitely going to have some fun with these.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

it's too early here and I'm a sickly boy so I'm gonna go back to sleep, but I need to point out that THE KITTEN PLUSH IS SO CUTE SHSIWJBSH I WOULD DIE FOR ITTTT


----------



## JellyBeans

the cat plushes?? the angel wings potion?? forget uni work i am dedicating my morning to this


----------



## Chris

​
Hi everyone! Just to let you all know, we now have a Calendar & Alerts Thread which lists everything that is going to happen over the next two weeks in chronological order. Add the thread to your watch list (with or without email notifications) to be notified whenever things are happening! 

Also, we are aware of the issue with redeeming codes in At a Crosswords. This will be fixed when an administrator is online.




Rio_ said:


> I thought this was going to be a very minimal event after all the work needed for the fair, but the staff is out here creating an RPG turf war- how are y'all still alive?!?!?!!?!?


Good question. I am surviving on 2.5hrs sleep today.


----------



## Ravenkitty22

Croconaw said:


> Team purple, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 464338


I would absolutely love to be team purple! (the colors and the backdrops are more my style) 

Also, because of my username, I also need that raven wings potion. A raven and a kitty together? Perfect!


----------



## tiffanistarr

@xara bestie abduct me into purple


----------



## Sheep Villager

Is this our first rainbow collectible that isn't locked behind a staff/community fav? That's pretty neat.


----------



## daringred_

Chris said:


> ​
> Hi everyone! Just to let you all know, we now have a Calendar & Alerts Thread which lists everything that is going to happen over the next two weeks in chronological order. Add the thread to your watch list (with or without email notifications) to be notified whenever things are happening!
> 
> Also, we are aware of the issue with redeeming codes in At a Crosswords. This will be fixed when an administrator is online.
> 
> 
> 
> Good question. I am surviving on 2.5hrs sleep today.


oh thank god. i was just about to ask if there's some sort of tracker because i have trouble processing dates


----------



## Bagelbagon

this looks great! my favorites so far are the rafflesia and the raven wing potion :_D _(also is gordy ok? I think he needs a hug)
the bloodlit corps background alt thats green is amazing, 100% with team wraiths


----------



## Flicky

I need those Kitty & Gourdy collectibles. Everything looks amazing as usual!


----------



## Corrie

I WANT THOSE KITTIES PLS PLS PLS


----------



## skarmoury

the angel wings potion. I think I'm in love.









Also, heterochromic kitty plush??? I need one in my life


----------



## Holla

Please join us the Forest Guardian Spirits! The Dead Tree Wraiths completely misunderstand. Yes, the villagers have done us wrong in the past, I’ll never forget that, but the people today are truly wonderful. The past was in the past only the here and now is important. Not to mention we have our ways of dealing with the odd one that isn’t respectful or trustworthy. Mwahaha. 

Anyways, we don’t want this war but the wraiths refuse to relent and are building their force as we speak. We have no choice but to take up arms to protect the forest and those who come to visit. Please embrace the forest essence while resisting the woods essence as much as possible.


----------



## Mr_Persona

skarmoury said:


> the angel wings potion. I think I'm in love.
> View attachment 464534View attachment 464535View attachment 464537
> 
> Also, heterochromic kitty plush??? I need one in my life


the angel potion will also look nice with my wand and Aurora lights collectible. There's bit of rainbow in each one.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 24, 2022



Halloqueen said:


> The purple is pretty and purple is my favorite color. But the Dead Tree Wraiths seem more my speed, being creepy and all.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.


yeah i'm a bit lost also.


Question to the staff. When I eventually become a member of one of the teams, will i not be able to get certain collectibles? Also from what i'm hearing, I automatically become a member of one of the teams based on my actions I do in the event?


----------



## Amilee

Must.have.all.potions.


----------



## tessa grace

TBT LORE LETS GOOOO

Also i NEED those kitty plushes and angel potion


----------



## Valzed

We Wraiths were once peaceful protectors of The Woods. We were friends with all the flora & fauna around us. We kept to The Woods - bothering no one. 

Then they came... _humans_. Their hearts filled with greed. Their eyes glowing with malevolence. They invaded our home. Our poor, defenseless friends were no match for them. We tried desparately to defend our dear home and friends but the humans' greed knew no bounds. We watched in horror as they took and took and took until there was nothing left.

All of those that we held dear, all that we knew, everyone and everything... gone.

Now one - just one, mind you - group of humans hold some festivals and we're supposed to forget the suffering that was brought to our home? We're supposed to just forget the screams of anguish that tore the air? We're supposed to forget the visions of destruction that haunt our every moment? Oh how we wish we could stop those sights and sounds from forever echoing in our heads and tearing apart our hearts!

The Forest Guardians might be right in that this one single band of humans from The Bell Tree can be trusted. However, we Wraiths do not believe for one single second that ALL HUMANS can be. 

We Wraiths were once peaceful protectors of The Woods. Now we are what the humans made us. 

Come, join us. Help us ensure what is left of The Woods remains safe from the evil that lurks on its borders.


----------



## Mutti

*HALLOWEEN BEGINS *


----------



## Chris

Mr_Persona said:


> Question to the staff. When I eventually become a member of one of the teams, will i not be able to get certain collectibles? Also from what i'm hearing, I automatically become a member of one of the teams based on my actions I do in the event?


The collectibles aren't role-locked. The only purchasable items that will be impacted by your alignment are the backdrops. These change colour depending on whether you're a Spirit or a Wraith.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

isn't there an event that ends really soon? which one is it?


----------



## Sheep Villager

xSuperMario64x said:


> isn't there an event that ends really soon? which one is it?


Pretty sure it's the events: The Spirit tree and The Master of Disguise.

The Master of Disguise one is a guessing game so it won't take you longer than like 5 seconds. It costs 2 Spectral Energy to play though so keep that in mind.

The Spirit Tree is a puzzle.


----------



## Mutti

Croconaw said:


> Team purple, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 464338


Halloween Season has arrived to TBT


----------



## Muna

Yayyy Halloween is here! 

The Kitty Plush... I just can't, too cute


----------



## Bluebellie

Where is Jack in this event?


----------



## seliph

wait jk i misunderstood a notif i got sdfrdsf

still don't understand how to join a team though


----------



## mogyay

besties can someone abduct me into the guardian spirit gang xx


----------



## Firesquids

seliph said:


> wait jk i misunderstood a notif i got sdfrdsf
> 
> still don't understand how to join a team though


What team you join is dependent on how much Forest Essence vs Woods Essence you have. Only spirits or wraiths can bestow these points on you. At this time you're set to join the Dead Tree Wraiths whenever the mods start assigning teams. (your team can change if you earn more of the other essence)


----------



## tiffanistarr

mogyay said:


> besties can someone abduct me into the guardian spirit gang xx


yasssss omg can we be on purple together????  you mog


----------



## mogyay

tiffanistarr said:


> yasssss omg can we be on purple together????  you mog


it's important for the wellbeing of the forum that we are always in the same team


----------



## seliph

in that case can ppl get me out of this dead ass forest these colours are uncute


----------



## Mistreil

Regarding joining a team: you can also transfer your Spectral Energy into Forest or Woods essence (or ATK and DEF points):


----------



## seliph

Mistreil said:


> Regarding joining a team: you can also transfer your Spectral Energy into Forest or Woods essence (or ATK and DEF points):
> View attachment 464682​


thank u but unfortunately im greedy


----------



## Holla

I bestowed some Forest essence to a bunch of those willing to support our cause. We must defeat those wraiths!


----------



## Bluebellie

The struggle. I feel like a dead Tree wraith…..but the other team has such nice colors. 

Let’s just swap the color palette. I’m  entranced by the pretty colors


----------



## Bagelbagon

Bluebellie said:


> The struggle. I feel like a dead Tree wraith…..but the other team has such nice colors.
> 
> Let’s just swap the color palette. I’m  entranced by the pretty colors


yeah, i feel the same way. maybe there's a way to change it in inspect?


----------



## Croconaw

We want to keep purple, thank you.


----------



## Bagelbagon

we'd also like to keep purple though...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I too want to be abducted into the Forest Guardians…that purple color


----------



## tiffanistarr

Bluebellie said:


> The struggle. I feel like a dead Tree wraith…..but the other team has such nice colors.
> 
> Let’s just swap the color palette. I’m  entranced by the pretty colors


when you feel like a dead tree but you still wanna feel pretty


----------



## kyle on saturn

this looks so cool im excited to participate!


----------



## JellyBeans

yeah won't lie i am so on board with the purple but maybe it sounds more fun to be a dead tree wraith
fate can decide


----------



## pochy

omg gourdy… need him


----------



## Aniko

I like green and that backdrop very much


----------



## Plume

pls recruit me into ghostdom, I promise to be an adequately vengeful and spooky spirit


----------



## Snek

Need a wraith to spirit me away. One essence isn't enough for me


----------



## Venn

Mmm.... I want the Kitty Plush.
and perhaps the potions...


----------



## tiffanistarr

y’all got anymore of that forest essence


----------



## ~Kilza~

Can some spirits help me out so that I can be a part of the Forest Guardian Spirits and get my desired backdrop version?


----------



## Croconaw

~Kilza~ said:


> Can some spirits help me out so that I can be a part of the Forest Guardian Spirits and get my desired backdrop version?


Donated some guardian spirit.


----------



## Kattea

Can someone please throw some forest essence my way? Want to join the guardian spirits.


----------



## tessa grace

In contrary to what everyone is saying, send your woods essence my way if you need


----------



## Foreverfox

Need some more Forest Essence


----------



## tiffanistarr

Foreverfox said:


> Need some more Forest Essence


ARE ALL MY BESTIES GONNA BE ON THE SAME TEAMMM?!?!?! yesss


----------



## Jeremy

The* backdrops are now in the shop for 45 bells and will last until November 13th*! They're based on your spirit affiliation, so will only appear if you have one.

The first spirit rollover is happening soon!

If you have an equal amount of Forest Essence and Woods Essence at the end of the day when rollover happens, your affiliation will remain the same.


----------



## zarf

Let's goooooo!!!


----------



## Bluelady

It looks like fate is pulling me towards the woods. This is fine. Witches belong in the woods after all.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Jeremy said:


> The* backdrops are now in the shop for 45 bells and will last until November 13th*!


Is the Bloodlit Copse backdrop supposed to last for only 14 days, then? Since I purchased it and it'll expire before then (Nov. 7), but looking at the other 2 backdrops durations in the shop, Calcified Calamity lasts permanently and Revenant's Rest lasts a month, which would hit Nov. 13.


----------



## Newbiemayor

Not me waiting for everyone to buy the backdrops so I can see what they look like behind a profile


----------



## BrokenSanity

EDIT: Never mind it works
I finished transforming into a wraith and this looks hella awesome


----------



## amemome

pls recruit me to dead trees i love the spooky greens y'all have going on 

also in this thread is me praying i can reach my switch before the acnh event closes…


----------



## Dinosaurz

10/10 backdrops


----------



## Croconaw

BrokenSanity said:


> I bought a background and it's on active in my inventory(actually it won't let me make it non-active anyways) why is it not showing up in my sidebar?


You need to wait until you’re assigned to either the spirits or the wraiths.


----------



## ~Kilza~

BrokenSanity said:


> I bought a background and it's on active in my inventory(actually it won't let me make it non-active anyways) why is it not showing up in my sidebar?





Jeremy said:


> They're based on your spirit affiliation, so will only appear if you have one.


It'll appear once your role is changed.

e: Which was right when I posted this, apparently!


----------



## Merielle

Okay, I love the pale purple of the Forest Guardian Spirits, but the bats work so well with my current aesthetic that y'all Wraiths have won my loyalty


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

finally I am on team wraith  time to FEED


----------



## Croconaw

The bats don’t seem to be appearing on the mobile version of the sidebar. Not a huge issue, but thought it was worth pointing out.


----------



## xara

Merielle said:


> Okay, I love the pale purple of the Forest Guardian Spirits, but the bats work so well with my current aesthetic that y'all Wraiths have won my loyalty


merielle noooo.... how could u 
just kidding


----------



## DaisyFan

Ooop, got infected by Wraith.


----------



## Merielle

xara said:


> merielle noooo.... how could u
> just kidding


We have little bat friends and I am easily swayed by the flying puppies


----------



## oak

Wait how do I join the green team, someone bring me into the group


----------



## kiwikenobi

Not a hundred percent sure how the team thing works, but apparently I'm green now. Which is fine, green is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## S.J.

Look at all the dead tree besties!


----------



## Croconaw

I’m really digging the pastel purple. I’m glad I made the correct choice.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Croconaw said:


> I’m really digging the pastel purple. I’m glad I made the correct choice.


It’s ok to be wrong sometimes


----------



## LadyDestani

I love these backdrops so much. I always wanted to use the Bloodlit Copse and now that there's a version with bats I'm totally enamored with it. Plus, it looks so perfect with my new glowy mushrooms from the fair.


----------



## Dinosaurz

I just wanted to remind you guys that you can convert people who just have the forest guardian spirits tag but if they have the spirit tag you can’t 

I think anyway lol


----------



## LoserMom

Feel free to throw some woods essence my way (-:


----------



## Mars Adept

Huh? What do you mean vomit green isn’t the trendy cute aesthetic that everyone’s been mentioning today?


----------



## Jeremy

Dinosaurz said:


> I just wanted to remind you guys that you can convert people who just have the forest guardian spirits tag but if they have the spirit tag you can’t
> 
> I think anyway lol


Right, the ones with the extra Spirit and Wraith badges can't be converted, but everyone else can be at any time, even if they already belong to one of the groups.


----------



## Dinosaurz

also Jeremy can’t be converted either (I tried)


----------



## Croconaw

I got some free forest essence for anyone wanting to join team purple!


----------



## LilD

Good luck to all!


----------



## Jeremy

Dinosaurz said:


> also Jeremy can’t be converted either (I tried)


Actually you _can_ convert staff, but I think it blocked admins from changing when it rolled over. I'll double check that tomorrow night.


----------



## xara

bonk here knows that purple side is best side. she wants to be a forest guardian spirit. be like bonk, choose the purple side today.


----------



## Croconaw

xara said:


> bonk here knows that purple side is best side. she wants to be a forest guardian spirit. be like bonk, choose the purple side today.
> 
> View attachment 464752


Purple and cats, what could be better?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jeremy said:


> Actually you _can_ convert staff, but I think it blocked admins from changing when it rolled over. I'll double check that tomorrow night.


How unfortunate you scammed me


----------



## Mr_Persona

someone turned me green xD well now i know what team i am.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

xara said:


> bonk here knows that purple side is best side. she wants to be a forest guardian spirit. be like bonk, choose the purple side today.
> 
> View attachment 464752


how dare you put me in this tricky position of wanting to love react because of cat but not wanting to love react because wrong team


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Lady Bow my one and only queen, I am *GREEN *with *ENVY~ *

Wilt thou take me as I am, a *WRAITH *unworthy of your touch~ wilt thou look upon my garden? Alas, *WILTED *

It is not death, but rebirth... The holy truly cannot understand.


----------



## Liz!

Jeremy said:


> The first spirit rollover is happening soon!
> 
> If you have an equal amount of Forest Essence and Woods Essence at the end of the day when rollover happens, your affiliation will remain the same.



Sine I had 1 of each I never got to join any team. 
Can someone send me some Forest Essence please.


----------



## Croconaw

Liz! said:


> Sine I had 1 of each I never got to join any team.
> Can someone send me some Forest Essence please.


Welcome to purple.


----------



## Rosch

WOW. I have no idea what's happening. I just logged in. And I'm lost. lel

And I'm a Dead tree Wraith. Cool.


----------



## Nougat

Hoping to join team Guardian Spirits 
@Holla do you still have some essence left to adopt me into the team? 

(edit: if I'm not mistaken, I should be set now to be in the purple team tomorrow?)


----------



## Asarena

I would love to be taken in by the guardian spirits!


----------



## Neb

This looks like fun! I’ll happily join either team.


----------



## Rio_

Wraiths are cool and all, but I also want grabby ghosty hand backdrop


----------



## Nougat

Aw, thank you @Flyffel for the Forest Essence


----------



## Cheremtasy

Having teams for a Halloween event is a first (at least for me) and it seems neat! The new collectibles look great as well ^^


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Is it only certain people that can convert others? I've tried donating Woods Essence but it doesn't seem to work for me, no matter who the target is.. Maybe I'm just doing it wrong?


----------



## Chris

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Is it only certain people that can convert others? I've tried donating Woods Essence but it doesn't seem to work for me, no matter who the target is.. Maybe I'm just doing it wrong?


Yes. Only those with "Spirit" and "Wraith" banners--_in addition to Guardian Forest Spirit/Dead Tree Wraith banners_--underneath their avatars can give essence. Getting a special role in this event was a hidden perk included with purchasing a TBT Fair 2022 prize pack.

As an example, @Dinosaurz has the "Wraith" banner therefore he can convert users:


----------



## BrokenSanity

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Is it only certain people that can convert others? I've tried donating Woods Essence but it doesn't seem to work for me, no matter who the target is.. Maybe I'm just doing it wrong?


Only the leaders of the team can do that I'm pretty sure


----------



## xara

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Is it only certain people that can convert others? I've tried donating Woods Essence but it doesn't seem to work for me, no matter who the target is.. Maybe I'm just doing it wrong?


only those who have an additional wraith or spirit badge (like me) can convert others. it’s an ‘exclusive’ (for lack of a better word) thing for those who bought a mailbox prize pack from the fair. :’)

edit: oops chris and brokensanity beat me to it lol


----------



## Valzed

Mama says any cat worth their whiskers knows how important defending their territory is. 
Join the Wraiths in their worthy cause of protecting their Woods home.
Free Woods Essence!


----------



## Ravenkitty22

Proud to be a guardian spirit!


----------



## Iris_T

I'm a bit slow with all the team stuff, but I'm excited for the spooky event


----------



## Bagelbagon

yesss, i'm now a wraith


----------



## KittenNoir

xara said:


> bonk here knows that purple side is best side. she wants to be a forest guardian spirit. be like bonk, choose the purple side today.
> 
> View attachment 464752


Everyone needs to listen to Bonk right now.... She is a cute little lady who knows what's best


----------



## skarmoury

_Dark violet feels like the color of mystery and horror, of surrealism and enchantments. It’s the hue of dusk and the absence of light. It‘s oxygen leaving your veins, it’s venom pooling in your throat, it’s fear crawling underneath your skin—

Shrieking. Dark violet sounds like shrieking. Crying, wailing, screaming.

Dark violet is a *witch*. And she knows the scent of betrayal, just as much as she knows the scent of your blood._



…so join the purple team now! 

Been hella busy but I hope to be able to contribute to the spoopy spirit team hehe. Purple team’s more than a just bunch of cutesy figures!


----------



## Foreverfox

xara said:


> bonk here knows that purple side is best side. she wants to be a forest guardian spirit. be like bonk, choose the purple side today.
> 
> View attachment 464752


This is the best campaign ever #bonkforpurple2022


----------



## tiffanistarr

xara said:


> bonk here knows that purple side is best side. she wants to be a forest guardian spirit. be like bonk, choose the purple side today.
> 
> View attachment 464752


tell her i love her and ill die for her


----------



## Zerous

The Forest Guardian Spirits may have bonk, but we Wraiths have flowerpot cat (aka Silky). He warns us to be wary and proceed with caution around new humans, and not forget the trials that the old spirits went through.


----------



## CylieDanny

Im still a bit confused on how you join either side, you have to tedeem your potion? Sorry im confused


----------



## Chris

CylieDanny said:


> Im still a bit confused on how you join either side, you have to tedeem your potion? Sorry im confused


You can either wait for someone to send you essence, or you can choose which side you would like to join by converting *Spectral Energy* to either *Forest Essence* (to join the Forest Guardian Spirits) or *Woods Essence *(to join the Dead Tree Wraiths). You do this by clicking on the Spectral Energy quantity in your sidebar and using the *Transfer* option.


----------



## CylieDanny

Oh ok, thank you. Ill just wait for now then


----------



## Roxxy

KittenNoir said:


> Everyone needs to listen to Bonk right now.... She is a cute little lady who knows what's best


Brandy and Bonk need to be obeyed  Purple is always the best


----------



## seliph

not to brag but the spirits also have a guard dog



Spoiler


----------



## oak

I'm still not green. Is 2 woods points not enough?


----------



## Sheep Villager

oak said:


> I'm still not green. Is 2 woods points not enough?


 
I'm green with 1 point so it should be enough! The teams update manually at a certain time instead of automatically all the time. You just have to wait until the day ends. I didn't have a team for the entirety of yesterday despite my single point.


----------



## ~Kilza~

oak said:


> I'm still not green. Is 2 woods points not enough?


You were at 0/0 during the first rollover, so you have to wait for the next one later today:


Jeremy said:


> *Forest / Woods Essence*: Whichever essence you have more of at the end of each day determines which faction of spirits you'll be a part of. In some cases, this may change often. Rollover is every day around 11:00 PM ET.





Jeremy said:


> If you have an equal amount of Forest Essence and Woods Essence at the end of the day when rollover happens, your affiliation will remain the same.


----------



## oak

~Kilza~ said:


> You were at 0/0 during the first rollover, so you have to wait for the next one later today:


Whoops I guess I'll have to wait until tonight, thanks for letting me know though!


----------



## Bagelbagon

when collectables are added to the shop, are they going to be limited and periodically restocked, or will there be an infinite amount of them?


----------



## S.J.

Who knew the spirits were going to recruit new souls with cute pets? They're very convincing (and adorable)!


----------



## LadyDestani

The wraiths have cute animal mascots too! This little Tanuki may look adorable, but he fiercely protects the woods from all intruders.



Spoiler: Protector of the Woods











Come to the dark side!


----------



## Firesquids

I didn't think it would come to this but I'll pull out the big guns, Moxxi, Milo, and Magnus welcome you to join the Dead Tree Wraiths!


Spoiler


----------



## Foreverfox

Firesquids said:


> I didn't think it would come to this but I'll pull out the big guns, Moxxi, Milo, and Magnus welcome you to join the Dead Tree Wraiths!
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Bahaha, that foot in the air and the look with it is killing me, it’s great. I love fur babiesssss


----------



## Newbiemayor

Oh so we posting pet pics are we? These ferocious yet adorable beasts jumped out at me from the tree line. In support of the wraiths obviously


Spoiler


----------



## kyle on saturn

the backdrops look really cool! though im kinda wary if i should buy one because i kinda want to save my bells for the yellow candy event ahhhhhh


----------



## Roxxy

Ok  (even the devil is purple ) honestly loving the pet pics  

My kitty Brandy knows that Forest Guardian Spirits are just the best  My beautiful furry niece agrees


----------



## Sheep Villager

The pet war is the actual main event of tbt halloween 2022.


----------



## Holla

The spirits also have Guinea pigs that flit through the enchanted forest to warn us of unwelcome intruders. 

Lillie (Black & White) & Truffles (Brown)


Spoiler


----------



## Firesquids

Newbiemayor said:


> Oh so we posting pet pics are we? These ferocious yet adorable beasts jumped out at me from the tree line. In support of the wraiths obviously
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 464874View attachment 464875


What magnificent creatures of the night!


----------



## Foreverfox

Box cats from Amazon and puppers say join Purple and bask in pets.


----------



## Jeremy

~Kilza~ said:


> Is the Bloodlit Copse backdrop supposed to last for only 14 days, then? Since I purchased it and it'll expire before then (Nov. 7), but looking at the other 2 backdrops durations in the shop, Calcified Calamity lasts permanently and Revenant's Rest lasts a month, which would hit Nov. 13.


Fixed! They all say permanent now, but will be removed on November 13th.



Croconaw said:


> The bats don’t seem to be appearing on the mobile version of the sidebar. Not a huge issue, but thought it was worth pointing out.
> 
> View attachment 464735


This might be old news because I didn't see this post before, but it was fixed sometime last night!



Bagelbagon said:


> when collectables are added to the shop, are they going to be limited and periodically restocked, or will there be an infinite amount of them?


Most of them will have unlimited quantity, but undecided about the Fancy Kitty Plush at the moment.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

*Having our furmiliars fight our battles for us....  did not think we'd resort to cute animal warfare but here we are and I LOVE IT~*


----------



## Foreverfox

Jeremy said:


> Fixed! They all say permanent now, but will be removed on November 13th.
> 
> 
> This might be old news because I didn't see this post before, but it was fixed sometime last night!
> 
> 
> Most of them will have unlimited quantity, but undecided about the Fancy Kitty Plush at the moment.


**pleasebeunlimitedfancykitty, pleasebeunlimitedfancykitty**


----------



## ~Kilza~

Jeremy said:


> Fixed! They all say permanent now, but will be removed on November 13th.


Will the backdrops that were purchased before this be able to be fixed? Since mine is still showing as expiring as Nov. 7 for me:





Also, really minor detail, but the descriptions for the 3 backdrops all say "Bloodlit Copse" instead of their respective names.


----------



## deana

I'll just drop in my Wraith contribution to the pet photo war 



Spoiler: 🐈‍⬛


----------



## Plume

Spoiler: Cats for wraiths! 😼


----------



## LittleMissPanda

*Pet pics pleases us greatly~  if only my own fur babies were still with me... (and the pics I used to have of them, gone. I would have loved to share, too)  RIP Michu and Mota, the chonkiest, happiest yet most elderly kitties this world had ever seen (both at 15 years) in cherished memories you live on in my heart *


----------



## Jeremy

~Kilza~ said:


> Will the backdrops that were purchased before this be able to be fixed? Since mine is still showing as expiring as Nov. 7 for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, really minor detail, but the descriptions for the 3 backdrops all say "Bloodlit Copse" instead of their respective names.


Yes, they should be. Try making a change in your inventory to see if it refreshes that item.


----------



## Liz!

Roscoe and Bear want unlimited Fancy Kitties.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Jeremy said:


> Yes, they should be. Try making a change in your inventory to see if it refreshes that item.


I tried unactivating/reactivating the backdrop and then hiding/unhiding/deactivating/reactivating other collectibles (both those in my lineup and out of it), but the expiry date remains there.


----------



## Mairmalade

Pets in the Glade? Yes, please.





He has a *PURPLE *hat.

This is a hint.


----------



## Jeremy

~Kilza~ said:


> I tried unactivating/reactivating the backdrop and then hiding/unhiding/deactivating/reactivating other collectibles (both those in my lineup and out of it), but the expiry date remains there.


Check it now. (Though if it still says the date, it shouldn't actually remove it anyway.)


----------



## Merielle

Tremble in fear before my dread mini-wraiths, and surrender yourselves to the darkness of the woods.



Spoiler











They also support unlimited Fancy Kitties, being such fancy kitties themselves.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Jeremy said:


> Check it now. (Though if it still says the date, it shouldn't actually remove it anyway.)


Now it's fixed, thank you!


----------



## xara

pov: bonk is staring into the souls of all you wraiths, wondering why you haven’t chosen the side of purple yet. 👁







Mairmalade said:


> Pets in the Glade? Yes, please.
> 
> View attachment 464903
> 
> He has a *PURPLE *hat.
> 
> This is a hint.


always fun being on purple team with you.  please tell your dog that i love them, they’re so cute. 



Merielle said:


> Tremble in fear before my dread mini-wraiths, and surrender yourselves to the darkness of the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 464906
> View attachment 464907
> 
> They also support unlimited Fancy Kitties, being such fancy kitties themselves.


but they’re yawning... seems they’re bored of the woods and want to be purple instead.  
i’m kidding, your kitties are adorable and i love them

also if i’m liking wraith pet pics that’s between me and farley,,, i can’t resist all the cute babies i’m sorry-


----------



## Neb

The amount of essence I have has evened, so I still haven’t been placed in a team yet. Hmm…


----------



## ~Kilza~

Neb said:


> The amount of essence I have has evened, so I still haven’t been placed in a team yet. Hmm…


You were at 0/0 for Forest/Woods Essence when the first rollover happened, so you were unable to be placed in either group. You'll need to wait until 11 PM ET to be placed in a group (currently the wraiths as of writing this), as stated in the OP:


Jeremy said:


> *Forest / Woods Essence*: Whichever essence you have more of at the end of each day determines which faction of spirits you'll be a part of. In some cases, this may change often. Rollover is every day around 11:00 PM ET.


----------



## Tiffany

So just to make sure I'm understanding this ghostly gold is the only currency to buy collectibles and no other currency can be converted to ghostly gold. So that means if all I want are the collectibles I don't need to do any of the events that don't have the gold as a reward right?


----------



## seliph

Liz! said:


> Roscoe and Bear want unlimited Fancy Kitties.
> 
> View attachment 464902


what breed is the black one?


----------



## Liz!

@seliph they are both Alsations. (German shepherds)


----------



## Bagelbagon

Tiffany said:


> So just to make sure I'm understanding this ghostly gold is the only currency to buy collectibles and no other currency can be converted to ghostly gold. So that means if all I want are the collectibles I don't need to do any of the events that don't have the gold as a reward right?


It looks like only reason you’d need high atk or def is for the battle event at the end, or if you‘re trying to get an “achievement (to be announced later)”. Assuming there’s no gold/prize collectables associated with achievements or winning the battle, you’re right.


----------



## Azzy

So, I've converted over 30 of my spectral energy into wood energy, but I'm still not showing up as on a team. I even bought one of the backdrops from the shop and it's not showing up either TT_TT


----------



## Chris

Azzy said:


> So, I've converted over 30 of my spectral energy into wood energy, but I'm still not showing up as on a team. I even bought one of the backdrops from the shop and it's not showing up either TT_TT


Teams are only updated once per day at approx 11pm EDT. This is because Jeremy manually runs the assignment process; it's not automatic.

Your backdrop will only show once you have been assigned to either the Guardian Forest Spirits or the Dead Tree Wraiths.


----------



## Azzy

Chris said:


> Teams are only updated once per day at approx 11pm EDT. This is because Jeremy manually runs the assignment process; it's not automatic.
> 
> Your backdrop will only show once you have been assigned to either the Guardian Forest Spirits or the Dead Tree Wraiths.



Oohh, that makes sense.  

Thank you!! I was worried I was doing something wrong.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2022



xara said:


> pov: bonk is staring into the souls of all you wraiths, wondering why you haven’t chosen the side of purple yet. 👁
> 
> View attachment 464911
> 
> 
> always fun being on purple team with you.  please tell your dog that i love them, they’re so cute.
> 
> 
> but they’re yawning... seems they’re bored of the woods and want to be purple instead.
> i’m kidding, your kitties are adorable and i love them
> 
> also if i’m liking wraith pet pics that’s between me and farley,,, i can’t resist all the cute babies i’m sorry-



This is Loki. She stares into the souls of spirits and wonders why they aren't green like they should be. XD


----------



## Foreverfox

Azzy said:


> Oohh, that makes sense.
> 
> Thank you!! I was worried I was doing something wrong.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> This is Loki. She stares into the souls of spirits and wonders why they aren't green like they should be. XD
> 
> View attachment 464920​


Gotta admit, that stare means business!


----------



## Merielle

Do any Wraiths have some Woods Essence to spare?  Spirits are trying to kidnap meee  /lh


----------



## Chris

Merielle said:


> Do any Wraiths have some Woods Essence to spare?  Spirits are trying to kidnap meee  /lh



In case no one donates, you can earn *Spectral Energy* from various events (Curious Cloaks, The Master of Disguise, The Spirit Tree) and *Transfer* it into *Woods Essence* yourself.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Love all the pet photos!  I’ll be liking them regardless of team, I can’t resist the cuteness 



Spoiler:  Onyx (left) and Olive (right) are Forest Guardians 💜


----------



## Jeremy

Tiffany said:


> So just to make sure I'm understanding this ghostly gold is the only currency to buy collectibles and no other currency can be converted to ghostly gold. So that means if all I want are the collectibles I don't need to do any of the events that don't have the gold as a reward right?


Yup, collectibles in the shop will only be sold for Ghostly Gold. By the way, they should be added to the shop by tomorrow.


----------



## skarmoury

nice post count for the spooky season!


----------



## Bluebellie

I wouldn’t mind some free wood essence.


----------



## Rosch

The spirits were trying to recruit me, but you can't make me! I have Spectral Energy to spare. Wraith forever! I prefer the dark side. huehuehue


----------



## Bluelady

Is it rollover time already? I was distracted with my nephew.


----------



## Croconaw

Bluelady said:


> Is it rollover time already? I was distracted with my nephew.


Rollover is at 11:00 PM each night.


----------



## Aniko

Bringing more cats to our side


Spoiler: Dead Tree Wraiths Cats


----------



## Dinosaurz

Aniko said:


> Bringing more cats to our side
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dead Tree Wraiths Cats
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 464967View attachment 464969


that cat is red

	Post automatically merged: Oct 25, 2022

Jeremy you look so beautiful I am so proud of you


----------



## Aniko

Dinosaurz said:


> that cat is red


And even more dangerous! 

(it's because of the sunset)


----------



## Rio_

Yay!! I got the grabby ghosty hands!!! Thanks @skarmoury!  

Even if the wraiths end up stealing me back, at least I got to try out the background- it looks so cool!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Rio_ said:


> Yay!! I got the grabby ghosty hands!!! Thanks @skarmoury!
> 
> Even if the wraiths end up stealing me back, at least I got to try out the background- it looks so cool!


Adding you to my list


----------



## Cheremtasy

I had to wait like a whole day to say this, but ty @xara for converting me to Forest ily and my aesthetic is poppin'


----------



## Croconaw

Will that rainbow candy be trade-able or is it exclusively a prize?


----------



## Firesquids

Croconaw said:


> Will that rainbow candy be trade-able or is it exclusively a prize?


They said it would be tradeable.


----------



## Zerous

Finally decided to splurge on one of the background, it's so pretty!


----------



## Croconaw

Firesquids said:


> They said it would be tradeable.


Oop, thanks. Must have skimmed a bit _too_ quickly there.


----------



## Mimi Cheems

This is gonna be so awesome


----------



## skarmoury

Rio_ said:


> Yay!! I got the grabby ghosty hands!!! Thanks @skarmoury!
> 
> Even if the wraiths end up stealing me back, at least I got to try out the background- it looks so cool!


No worries! I’m happy to see more spirits with us 🫶
(and dont worry, I got your back, it’s more fun being in a faction you like )


----------



## Dinosaurz

Mairmalade said:


> Pets in the Glade? Yes, please.
> 
> View attachment 464903
> 
> He has a *PURPLE *hat.
> 
> This is a hint.


GREEN IS THE NEW PURPLE!!!

(It wasn’t me who converted you I am innocent)


----------



## S.J.

Mairmalade said:


> Pets in the Glade? Yes, please.
> 
> View attachment 464903
> 
> He has a *PURPLE *hat.
> 
> This is a hint.


I don’t know who recruited your poor pup to the *Dead Tree Wraiths*, but I’ll admit I feel a bit bad. Don’t worry, I fixed his purple hat though! He’s a wizard now (because what does a tree hat look like?).


----------



## skarmoury

Mairmalade said:


> Pets in the Glade? Yes, please.
> 
> View attachment 464903
> 
> He has a *PURPLE *hat.
> 
> This is a hint.


AWW I was a little too late on realizing we could convert staff too  Anyway I sent you from forest essence to cheer your little pup up! <3


----------



## magicaldonkey

Aniko said:


> Bringing more cats to our side
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dead Tree Wraiths Cats
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 464967View attachment 464969


your cats are adorable. 11/10


----------



## amemome

am i green? am i finally green?! thank you @zarf for turning me green!


----------



## Iris_T

aaw got converted overnight, now I'm purple :'x


----------



## skarmoury

Iris_T said:


> aaw got converted overnight, now I'm purple :'x


Omg i feel bad, I think I was the one who sent you stuff and I didn't know you wanted to be wraith  I just thought you liked purple based on your avi and sig hehe. So sorry!

Glad to see you have more wood essence now though!


----------



## Rio_

Dinosaurz said:


> Adding you to my list



I'm sorry, the background was too awesome to resist... Please, vengeful Wraith, forgive my betrayal! 

...Can I just be team Grurple?


----------



## Chris

Rio_ said:


> ...Can I just be team Grurple?


I don't think that is how a war works. 

I'm waiting for the mass sabotage Nov 5th & 6th.


----------



## Iris_T

skarmoury said:


> Omg i feel bad, I think I was the one who sent you stuff and I didn't know you wanted to be wraith  I just thought you liked purple based on your avi and sig hehe. So sorry!
> 
> Glad to see you have more wood essence now though!


Ha,ha don't worry, I think changing teams around is the point of the event ^^ (and both teams have adorable pets! )


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

need some woods essence stat pls. don't let me cross over wraith besties!!!


----------



## S.J.

I too have been cursed with essence of the Enchanted Forest.  Please bless me with your Wood Essence great Tree Wraiths!


----------



## corlee1289

@Croconaw Thank you again for recruiting me! I much prefer team purple :3


----------



## Azzy

I'm trying to recruit my sister, lol. If I don't do something she's gonna end up purple... 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2022

For some reason the donate screen isn't working for me TT_TT

Lol, nothing seems to wanna work right for me this week.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

sorry if this has already been asked/answered elsewhere, but will the shop open once the event ends and we know who the winner is?

I really want that kitty plush lol


----------



## Bluelady

Azzy said:


> I'm trying to recruit my sister, lol. If I don't do something she's gonna end up purple...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2022
> 
> For some reason the donate screen isn't working for me TT_TT
> 
> Lol, nothing seems to wanna work right for me this week.


Only the the people that got the sticker packs from the last event received an additional tag. Only they may convert people. Here’s an example.




Otherwise, a person may convert their own Spectral Energy into either Forest or Wood Essence.

I’m still debating if I should do this or hang out in the forest for a bit.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Bluelady said:


> Only the the people that got the sticker packs from the last event received an additional tag. Only they may convert people.


I has no clue there was a connection there lol


----------



## ~Kilza~

xSuperMario64x said:


> sorry if this has already been asked/answered elsewhere, but will the shop open once the event ends and we know who the winner is?
> 
> I really want that kitty plush lol


The collectibles should be added to the shop tonight, per Jeremy:


Jeremy said:


> Yup, collectibles in the shop will only be sold for Ghostly Gold. By the way, they should be added to the shop by tomorrow.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

~Kilza~ said:


> The collectibles should be added to the shop tonight, per Jeremy:


oh okay, I was just wondering since it's been a few days lol. thanks


----------



## Dinosaurz

Azzy said:


> I'm trying to recruit my sister, lol. If I don't do something she's gonna end up purple...
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2022
> 
> For some reason the donate screen isn't working for me TT_TT
> 
> Lol, nothing seems to wanna work right for me this week.


if you let me know her @ I can help you out (if she doesn’t wanna recruit herself)


----------



## Azzy

Dinosaurz said:


> if you let me know her @ I can help you out (if she doesn’t wanna recruit herself)


I have no idea what she plans on doing since she hasn't made any moves herself. However, she didn't protest at the prospect of being recruited. She's @Mimi Cheems


----------



## Valzed

Mama was checking in to see how many TBTers asked to be Wraiths 
and is wondering why everyone isn't asking her person, Valzed, for Woods Essence. 
Mama says, "Please join the Wraiths! Purrrr-ty, please."


----------



## OswinOswald

Thank you @Flyffel ! I'm quite excited to be a part of the guardian spirits!


Chris said:


> I don't think that is how a war works.
> 
> I'm waiting for the mass sabotage Nov 5th & 6th.


But.... I feel like Chris's comment is going largely unnoticed  I mean, I know he likes to concoct all sorts of trouble but I can't help but think they created this entire team switching mechanic for it not to get used ...


----------



## Mr_Persona

help i need this purple out of my name

	Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2022



Valzed said:


> Mama was checking in to see how many TBTers asked to be Wraiths
> and is wondering why everyone isn't asking her person, Valzed, for Woods Essence.
> Mama says, "Please join the Wraiths! Purrrr-ty, please."


i'm trying to join, dont worry


----------



## Croconaw

Convert him. We need purples that _want_ to be purple.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Croconaw said:


> Convert him. We need purples that _want_ to be purple.


I wanna be converted please send me alllllll your forest essence


----------



## Croconaw

Dinosaurz said:


> I wanna be converted please send me alllllll your forest essence


Nice try. 

People with the extra tag can’t be converted. Don’t waste essence sending it to them.


----------



## Jeremy

*~~ Wednesday Evening Announcement ~~*

The new *collectibles* are now in the shop and are ready to be purchased with your Ghostly Gold! The Fancy Kitty Plush collectible is temporarily unique. The others for sale have no restrictions.
We're adding *Community Favorite* prizes to three events. The top 7 entries to receive the most reactions in each of the events (or event rounds) will receive an additional 15 Ghostly Gold to spend as they choose. Vote for your favorite entries to help their creators win extra rewards! This applies to the following events:
Shadow Summoning Circle
Deathly Designs (Round 1)
Deathly Designs (Round 2)
Legends of the Creepy Hollows

While some of the details of the final spirit "battle" still haven't been announced, we'll award one early perk to the spirit faction that has the most ATK/DEF points this *Saturday night* at the typical rollover time (11 PM ET). Whichever faction is in the lead will have their forum theme (The Enchanted Forest of The Woods) made *the default TBT theme across the entire forum until November 1st*.


----------



## Dinosaurz

WOODS DEFAULT THEME!!!!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 26, 2022

Guys come on, look at the woods vs the enchanted forest and tell me what’s cooler

The woods deserve better


----------



## Bluelady

Jeremy said:


> *~~ Wednesday Evening Announcement ~~*
> 
> The new *collectibles* are now in the shop and are ready to be purchased with your Ghostly Gold! The Fancy Kitty Plush collectible is temporarily unique. The others for sale have no restrictions.


Oh, shoot. I’m sorry. I got too excited and bought the Fancy Kitty plush before reading this part of the announcement. Are we not allowed to purchase yet? It shows unlimited.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Bluelady said:


> Oh, shoot. I’m sorry. I got too excited and bought the Fancy Kitty plush before reading this part of the announcement. Are we not allowed to purchase yet? It shows unlimited.


It means you can just have one for now


----------



## Bluelady

Dinosaurz said:


> It means you can just have one for now


Oh, ok! Thank you!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jeremy said:


> will have their forum theme (The Enchanted Forest of The Woods) made *the default TBT theme across the entire forum until November 1st*.


I know you didn't mean to type that 'until' and stuff after and just wanted to earn more tbt

but I will still accept these temporary terms temporarily


----------



## returnofsaturn

could I join the forest spirits?


----------



## ~Kilza~

Dinosaurz said:


> Guys come on, look at the woods vs the enchanted forest and tell me what’s cooler


The Enchanted Forest, easy.


----------



## Dinosaurz

~Kilza~ said:


> The Enchanted Forest, easy.


Your opinion is wrong


----------



## Croconaw

I wouldn’t be opposed to either, but let’s go for the Enchanted Forest!



Dinosaurz said:


> Your opinion is wrong


A fact can’t be wrong.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Croconaw said:


> I wouldn’t be opposed to either, but let’s go for the Enchanted Forest!
> 
> 
> A fact can’t be wrong.


The enchanted forest is literally just a different shade of green to the normal theme just wait for spring and adjust ur contrast smh


----------



## Mars Adept

The Enchanted Forest was already up for a really long time due to the Fair, which was just two months ago, so I really hope we can finally see a (semi-)permanent Woods! Go Wraiths!


----------



## Croconaw

Staying loyal to the spirits!


----------



## LadyDestani

So I wonder if there's a strategy for the ATK/DEF points...is having more of one better or is it best to keep them even? Or maybe it doesn't matter and they're all lumped together?

Just trying to figure out how to convert my Spectral Energy before Saturday.


----------



## Croconaw

LadyDestani said:


> So I wonder if there's a strategy for the ATK/DEF points...is having more of one better or is it best to keep them even? Or maybe it doesn't matter and they're all lumped together?
> 
> Just trying to figure out how to convert my Spectral Energy before Saturday.


I’m just going by “Defense is the best offense.” I converted all I had to defense a few days back, lol.


----------



## Oblivia

The Enchanted Forest theme makes me want to curl up under a thick blanket of pine needles and fall asleep to the distant cry of a majestic barred owl.


----------



## Jeremy

LadyDestani said:


> So I wonder if there's a strategy for the ATK/DEF points...is having more of one better or is it best to keep them even? Or maybe it doesn't matter and they're all lumped together?
> 
> Just trying to figure out how to convert my Spectral Energy before Saturday.


For Saturday's thing and the final "battle," they will simply be lumped together to see which side is the strongest. However, there will be some small achievements/perks for individuals who reach certain milestones with each of the different points. That probably won't be announced until after Saturday though.


----------



## Mars Adept

I apologize if this was already explained elsewhere and I didn’t see it, but is the Fancy Kitty Plush tradeable?


----------



## Oblivia

Mars Adept said:


> I apologize if this was already explained elsewhere and I didn’t see it, but is the Fancy Kitty Plush tradeable?


The Fancy Kitty is giftable!


----------



## kyle on saturn

ahhh i got the shadow kitty plush! im not sure what else i should buy next but im very happy to get it!!


----------



## Croconaw

Those shadow kitty plushes are going to be in lineups for years to come, lol.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Oblivia said:


> The Fancy Kitty is giftable!


traitor Oblivia rejecting my gift of 1 woods essence!!!!


----------



## Croconaw

“If everyday is a gift, where do I return Mondays?”

But the gift is wood essence.


----------



## Oblivia

Dinosaurz said:


> traitor Oblivia rejecting my gift of 1 woods essence!!!!


The green was fun while it lasted!


----------



## skarmoury

Ngl, as much as I love the forest guardian spirits, we've already had the forest theme for a month because of the fair. So I don't really mind whichever faction wins, I think it'd be cool to have the woods theme be up for the whole site. :]


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

just realized i am now purple

wraith besties please save me


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Green against my own will Reeeee


----------



## Chris

OswinOswald said:


> Thank you @Flyffel ! I'm quite excited to be a part of the guardian spirits!
> 
> But.... I feel like Chris's comment is going largely unnoticed  I mean, I know he likes to concoct all sorts of trouble but I can't help but think they created this entire team switching mechanic for it not to get used ...


Me? Concoct trouble? Never!


----------



## Dinosaurz

My villager from the fair arrived telling you to vote wraith 2022






	Post automatically merged: Oct 27, 2022

Now which one of you wasted 50 woods essence on oblivia


----------



## Valzed

*Come, fellow members, hear what the Wraiths say*
*Help defend The Woods, our dear home
Come, fellow members, please join us today*
_*The Last Tree Ghost requests your help*_

_*Sung to the tune of *__*"Sarah's Theme"*__* from Hocus Pocus*_​


----------



## Rio_

Oh. I guess I'm green again 

Also, someone please tell me how I'm supposed to budget my ghostly gold with this many amazing prizes?!?!!?!?


----------



## azurill

I hope to try and get the shadow kitty plush. So very cute.


----------



## IonicKarma

Is it intended to be the case that you can’t trade someone who has a fancy kitty plush another one?  I figured the unique thing was so we could only buy one not only own one ever


----------



## Dinosaurz

IonicKarma said:


> Is it intended to be the case that you can’t trade someone who has a fancy kitty plush another one?  I figured the unique thing was so we could only buy one not only own one ever


Jeremy said it’s temporary so assuming after the event you’ll be able to have multiple


----------



## Jacob

Im excited to get my hands on a couple rainbow candies


----------



## FrostyAlmonds

Whoo, officially have bought my first collectible, now all my posts can be blessed by adorable an kitty. x3 Debating on which event collectible to go for next (assuming I'll be able to afford it).


----------



## Foreverfox

FrostyAlmonds said:


> Whoo, officially have bought my first collectible, now all my posts can be blessed by adorable an kitty. x3 Debating on which event collectible to go for next (assuming I'll be able to afford it).


Congratulations and welcome to the dangerous world that is collectibles.


----------



## KittenNoir

I got a fancy kitty plush 
ITS SO CUTE !!!!!


----------



## duododo

I need to start working on the events because I NEEEEED both those potions!


----------



## xara

“excuse me i’d like to talk to you about becoming a forest guardian spirit” - bonk


----------



## Croconaw

These cat pictures are taking over this thread and I’m here for it.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

xara said:


> “excuse me i’d like to talk to you about becoming a forest guardian spirit” - bonk
> 
> View attachment 465312


not to be overdramatic but I would die for bonk


----------



## Holla

I’m have a dilemma right now. Normal kitty or fancy kitty?

My brain: Why not both!?

Lol. Guess I’ll have to see how much gold I end up earning.


----------



## Rio_

Back to Purple...


----------



## S.J.

The Guardian Spirits have been up to mischief again! Is there a Dead Tree bestie that can donate me some Wood Essence?


----------



## Valzed

S.J. said:


> The Guardian Spirits have been up to mischief again! Is there a Dead Tree bestie that can donate me some Wood Essence?


Ask & you shall receive, fellow Wraith! Please let me know if you need help again.


----------



## DaCoSim

Anyone wanting to be on team purple or want to be converted? Got some essence for u!!!


----------



## Croconaw

DaCoSim said:


> Anyone wanting to be on team purple or want to be converted? Got some essence for u!!!


Only the spirits can convert others (the users with the extra “Spirit” or “Wraith”  tag).


----------



## Foreverfox

xara said:


> “excuse me i’d like to talk to you about becoming a forest guardian spirit” - bonk
> 
> View attachment 465312


I’m obsessed with Bonk. Bonk is baby.


----------



## DaCoSim

Croconaw said:


> Only the spirits can convert others (the users with the extra “Spirit” or “Wraith”  tag).


Ohhhh I thought we could send essence to others tooooo


----------



## Valzed

*Wraith Val:* Why so sad, Mr. Froggy Chair?

*Mr. Froggy Chair:* I thought everyone loved the color green 
but now all I see is people going on and on about purple.
"Oh, the purple is so pretty & the green is so *ugly*!"
I remember a time not so long ago when I was the mascot for a 
WHOLE team of humans who were proud to be green.
Now I'm just a sad, little green froggy.

*Wraith Val:* Poor Mr. Froggy Chair. Sigh... just one more example of why we Wraiths are so wary of humans. 

(Froggy Chair art made by me as a member of Team Froggy Chair. I found this poor sad Froggy in my TBT file this morning.)​


----------



## Bluelady

Valzed said:


> *Wraith Val:* Why so sad, Mr. Froggy Chair?
> 
> *Mr. Froggy Chair:* I thought everyone loved the color green
> but now all I see is people going on and on about purple.
> "Oh, the purple is so pretty & the green is so *ugly*!"
> I remember a time not so long ago when I was the mascot for a
> WHOLE team of humans who were proud to be green.
> Now I'm just a sad, little green froggy.
> 
> *Wraith Val:* Poor Mr. Froggy Chair. Sigh... just one more example of why we Wraiths are so wary of humans.
> 
> (Froggy Chair art made by me as a member of Team Froggy Chair. I found this poor sad Froggy in my TBT file this morning.)​


No! Don’t do this to me.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Valzed said:


> *Wraith Val:* Why so sad, Mr. Froggy Chair?
> 
> *Mr. Froggy Chair:* I thought everyone loved the color green
> but now all I see is people going on and on about purple.
> "Oh, the purple is so pretty & the green is so *ugly*!"
> I remember a time not so long ago when I was the mascot for a
> WHOLE team of humans who were proud to be green.
> Now I'm just a sad, little green froggy.
> 
> *Wraith Val:* Poor Mr. Froggy Chair. Sigh... just one more example of why we Wraiths are so wary of humans.
> 
> (Froggy Chair art made by me as a member of Team Froggy Chair. I found this poor sad Froggy in my TBT file this morning.)​


I know how to make the Froggy Chair happy:


----------



## Valzed

~Kilza~ said:


> I know how to make the Froggy Chair happy:


*Mr. Froggy Chair:* Nintendo created me in this gorgeous green and I am quite happy to be green. 
Nintendo blessed me with more Froggy Chair friends - none of which are purple.
















*Froggy Friends:* We stand with Green & the Wraiths!​


----------



## Chris

Valzed said:


> *Mr. Froggy Chair:* Nintendo created me in this gorgeous green and I am quite happy to be green.
> Nintendo blessed me with more Froggy Chair friends - none of which are purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Froggy Friends:* We stand with Green & the Wraiths!​


Mix the second and third and you'll have a @Pierrot-stripe Froggy Chair! However, he's taking a vacation from The Woods this Halloween. He doesn't like war. It's too loud.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Valzed said:


> *Mr. Froggy Chair:* Nintendo created me in this gorgeous green and I am quite happy to be green.
> Nintendo blessed me with more Froggy Chair friends - none of which are purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Froggy Friends:* We stand with Green & the Wraiths!​


idk, pretty sure they would all be supporting the Forest Guardian Spirits. Especially light blue and blue:


Jeremy said:


> *Location*The Enchanted ForestThe Woods*Spirit affiliation name*Forest Guardian SpiritsDead Tree Wraiths*Description*_The spirits of the Enchanted Forest are mysterious and dangerous beings who are faithful protectors of trees and other living things. They often appear as marvelous figures of nature and light, but are mistrusting of others.__The spirits of The Woods are treacherous and dangerous beings who haunt the trees to scare away unwanted visitors. They appear as dark and corrupted figures, tormenting those who cross their path._*Leader*Farley (Or unknown?)The Last Tree Ghost*Colors*Light purple, teal, *blues*, blackDark decaying green, grays, browns, black


----------



## FrostyAlmonds

Foreverfox said:


> Congratulations and welcome to the dangerous world that is collectibles.


Ahaha, thank you so much ForeverFox. I am...doing my best to not look at the past/retired collectibles to avoid this slippery slope, being super late here and everything. But I really want to see if there is a white kitty to match the purple the black one help.


xara said:


> “excuse me i’d like to talk to you about becoming a forest guardian spirit” - bonk
> 
> View attachment 465312



A BABY!! I wanted to stay team green since that was the team I got invited to first, but this cutire makes a compelling argument to switch sides.


----------



## Chris

FrostyAlmonds said:


> But I really want to see if there is a white kitty to match the purple the black one help.


To save you the hassle: there isn't. The Shadow Kitty Plush and Fancy Kitty Plush are brand new to the Shop this week. We have no other kitty plushes.


----------



## IonicKarma

do we know when the fancy kitty plush will become un unique?  I assume around event end time or will it be before that?


----------



## Valzed

~Kilza~ said:


> idk, pretty sure they would all be supporting the Forest Guardian Spirits. Especially light blue and blue:


*Froggy Chairs:* We are not so fickle as humans to abandon our Green Froggy Chair Friend based soley on colors. The Wraiths warned use that humans' loyalty can be bought with "pretty aesthetics" and we have seen that for ourselves. We are Team Froggy Chair with our Green Friend.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 28, 2022



FrostyAlmonds said:


> A BABY!! I wanted to stay team green since that was the team I got invited to first, but this cutire makes a compelling argument to switch sides.


Mama says the Wraiths have kittehs too...


----------



## Bluelady

I keep thinking about Chris’ comment. What would be good enough to create a bloodbath? 

If it’s like the camp event from last year, then probably a collectible. However, will it be a new one or a highly coveted one?


----------



## Croconaw

I’m almost certain it’s a collectible, lol. Collectibles cause bloodbaths.


----------



## Vsmith

Do we chose weather we want to be forest spirits or dead wraiths?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Vsmith said:


> Do we chose weather we want to be forest spirits or dead wraiths?


The members with separate tags on their profile (Spirit or Wraith) can send you essence from their team to convert you.  If you express interest in one of the teams, someone with the power to do so will usually send you some.  I believe you can also convert some of your own currency into essence of your choice, but I can’t remember which one it is at the moment.


----------



## Croconaw

That Marshal Fangirl said:


> The members with separate tags on their profile (Spirit or Wraith) can send you essence from their team to convert you.  If you express interest in one of the teams, someone with the power to do so will usually send you some.  I believe you can also convert some of your own currency into essence of your choice, but I can’t remember which one it is at the moment.


Yes. You can convert your _spectral energy_ into DEF/ATK points, or your desired team. Otherwise, you’ll just have to have someone with the additional spirit or wraith tag recruit you.


----------



## Bagelbagon

we’re ready for tomorrow night


----------



## S.J.

I once again humbly request the aid of the great Dead Tree Wraith spirits to please restore me to your faction (by sending two Woods Essence), if you're able. tysm 

Edit: @Valzed got it! TYSM!


----------



## Flaming_Oceans

Can I be put in the Wraith team too please?


----------



## tessa grace

got my fancy kitty today and finally have a cohesive row of plushes i love this event


----------



## jadetine

So I have a bunch of energy to transfer into either attack or defense for tonight’s battle; is there a specific strategy, team? Are we gonna even split?


----------



## magicaldonkey

jadetine said:


> So I have a bunch of energy to transfer into either attack or defense for tonight’s battle; is there a specific strategy, team? Are we gonna even split?



i'd recommend you spec some points into your defense! (though you don't have to ofc) unless you've got any entries that haven't been accepted yet that'll earn defense points (eg legends of the creepy hollows, deathly designs)

edit - also the spirit tree will hit us up with 30 spectral energy if we solve today's puzzle!


----------



## amemome

can someone tell me what the strategy will be? tbh i still kinda have no clue what's happening


----------



## Croconaw

Well, the forum will change background tonight. I’m not opposed to either one honestly.


----------



## Snek

amemome said:


> can someone tell me what the strategy will be? tbh i still kinda have no clue what's happening


I don't think there's really a strategy...but you do have to transfer your Spectral Energy.
You got several options since you have a ton of Spectral Energy. You could equally put your Spectral Energy into ATK or DEF, or like me, choose only one of the two. I decided to put all of my SE into ATK and leftover SE into DEF or Woods Essence so the Guardian Spirits don't try to turn me.


----------



## Bluelady

I’m only going to use 100 SE, so the rest can be saved for the final battle. Who knows if we’ll need a lot during those days. Either way, I like both banners and will be happy with the outcome.


----------



## Zakira

Sorry if this is a dumb question but how do I join one of the groups? @Holla kindly gave me 1 Forest essence and I also used my spectral energy to make a 2nd one but it says I haven't joined and I don't have the pretty purple stuff. Do I need to activate the essence somehow? If anyone could help me out I'd really appreciate it


----------



## Chris

Zakira said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question but how do I join one of the groups? @Holla kindly gave me 1 Forest essence and I also used my spectral energy to make a 2nd one but it says I haven't joined and I don't have the pretty purple stuff. Do I need to activate the essence somehow? If anyone could help me out I'd really appreciate it


You need to wait until the next rollover to be assigned to a user group. It occurs around 11pm EDT each night.


----------



## Zakira

Chris said:


> You need to wait until the next rollover to be assigned to a user group. It occurs around 11pm EDT each night.


Oh ok thank you!


----------



## Croconaw

Zakira said:


> Oh ok thank you!


You’ll be added to the team you have more essence for, and only people with the additional “spirit” or “wraith” tag can convert you. You can change teams during the rollover period if you get more of the other essence, so you’ll want to make sure you stay on your desired team.


----------



## Roxxy

Humans make no sense. Why would you not choose cool purple mystical guardian spirits?


----------



## Croconaw

Roxxy said:


> -snip-


I’m honestly surprised since I thought purple was a popular color within the community.


----------



## Roxxy

Croconaw said:


> I’m honestly surprised since I thought purple was a popular color within the community.


I get purple and cats  who could want anything more from an event


----------



## amemome

for all wraiths... it's not easy being green but it sure is great and beautiful.


----------



## Valzed

Why choose Green? Because green is the color of trees and plants - the producers of oxygen that we all need to live. 
Humans need oxygen as well yet look what they do to their own forests & woods...​





*We Wraiths have already lost most of our beloved Woods. We must protect what remains.

Plus we also have cats...*


https://imgur.com/ETQaGDE

Mama and fren

(Deforestation photo credit: Andre Penner, File/AP)​


----------



## magicaldonkey

amemome said:


> for all wraiths... it's not easy being green but it sure is great and beautiful.



and it's what i wanna be!!


----------



## Ravenkitty22

Felix would like to know why there aren’t more Forest Guardian Spirits. He’s mad that the wriaths have lots of kitty friends. You don’t want an upset Felix, do you?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Tbt making me spend £20 on a train ticket so I can go get my switch for the event…. I will never forgive you tbt


----------



## Chris

Dinosaurz said:


> Tbt making me spend £20 on a train ticket so I can go get my switch for the event…. I will never forgive you tbt


Damn. I wish I could give you points for dedication here.


----------



## Croconaw

That reminds me I do have to complete some of the tasks today, but I’m at a loss for what to do for them, especially the urban legend one.


----------



## Iris_T

<- Me seeing all your lovely kitties


----------



## Oblivia

Hey all! This is just a reminder that candy buying for the Speculative Sweets event begins at midnight EDT, or approximately 3.5 hours from now.

Also Samson and Koko say hi.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm so hyped for rainbow candieeeesss


----------



## Dinosaurz

What do we want? Homosexual candy! When do we want it? Now!


----------



## Halloqueen

Dinosaurz said:


> What do we want? Homosexual candy! When do we want it? Now!


Yeeessss, let's get that LGBTreat!


----------



## Bluelady

Surprisingly, it feels nice being fought over for.


----------



## BrokenSanity

Ready to clash with the Forest Guardian Spirits


----------



## Croconaw

The forum is going to change backgrounds  into the woods or the enchanted forest soon, and I’m alright with either.


----------



## Dinosaurz

my timezone be messing me the **** up what time is it


----------



## Croconaw

It’s definitely past 11:00 PM EST, lol.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Croconaw said:


> It’s definitely past 11:00 PM EST, lol.


clocks went back here so im like WHAT TIME IS IT???


----------



## LambdaDelta

shout out to apparently every player on my team that knows what the **** is going on with this event more than I do


----------



## zarf

WE DID IT WRAITHS LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Dinosaurz

zarf said:


> WE DID IT WRAITHS LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


DID WHAT IM NOT SEEING A THEME!!!!


----------



## Croconaw

Y’all may have won the battle but purple will win the war. Right, SPIRITS?


----------



## ~Kilza~

Lots of people who wanted to be in (or stay in) the Spirits team are now on the Wraiths against their will. Wraiths are truly the villains of this event.


----------



## zarf

Dinosaurz said:


> DID WHAT IM NOT SEEING A THEME!!!!


Maybe you need to tinker with the style chooser at the bottom of the site??



~Kilza~ said:


> Lots of people who wanted to be in (or stay in) the Spirits team are now on the Wraiths against their will. Wraiths are truly the villains of this event.


All is fair in love & war


----------



## Croconaw

zarf said:


> Maybe you need to tinker with the style chooser at the bottom of the site??


Yeah, set it to the default.


----------



## Dinosaurz

omg woods permanent theme its real


----------



## lieryl

forgot to transfer my energy things sorry spirit besties


----------



## Croconaw

Dinosaurz said:


> omg woods permanent theme its real


More like until November 1st, lol.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Croconaw said:


> More like until November 1st, lol.


no its forever jeremy cant take this from me


----------



## BrokenSanity

I want to be able to get this theme for my default theme on TBT 24/7 for me and anyone else who wants it not everyone's screen


----------



## Dinosaurz

Just to let your spirits know, it's not too late to convert to the winner team.
We accept everyone here <3


----------



## ~Kilza~

Dinosaurz said:


> Just to let your spirits know, it's not too late to convert to the winner team.
> We accept everyone here <3


No thanks, Wraith team steals candy from kids


----------



## Ravenkitty22

Croconaw said:


> Y’all may have won the battle but purple will win the war. Right, SPIRITS?


I will always stay on Team Purple. The wraiths may have won this time, but their reign won’t last long!


~Kilza~ said:


> Lots of people who wanted to be in (or stay in) the Spirits team are now on the Wraiths against their will. Wraiths are truly the villains of this event.


Yes! Good will eventually triumph over evil!

(Also I’m really sorry I couldn’t contribute more to the team. The events that give attack/defense points I either haven’t finished yet or really stumped me. I also forgot to convert my spectral energy in time, oops)


----------



## Croconaw

Ravenkitty22 said:


> -snip-


Yep, I submitted for two of the events and one has yet to be accepted. Next time!


----------



## Ravenkitty22

Dinosaurz said:


> Just to let your spirits know, it's not too late to convert to the winner team.
> We accept everyone here <3


Thanks but no. Us Spirits don’t go around converting people who don’t want to be converted.


----------



## Croconaw

No shenanigans here on the Spirits.


----------



## Rio_

I don't care who wins the war, but I'm happy the Wraiths won this battle just for the woods theme


----------



## Roxxy

My Purple Heart doesn’t want to be green. Please help me guardian spirits


----------



## Croconaw

Roxxy said:


> My Purple Heart doesn’t want to be green. Please help me guardian spirits


Wish I had some spectral energy (to convert to forest essence) to give.


----------



## Roxxy

Croconaw said:


> Wish I had some spectral energy (to convert to forest essence) to give.


Thank you  I forgot you could do that. I have some that I can convert!


----------



## Croconaw

Roxxy said:


> Thank you  I forgot you could do that. I have some that I can convert!


You may have to be on top of that with the wraith shenanigans converting people who don’t want to.


----------



## S.J.

Roxxy said:


> My Purple Heart doesn’t want to be green. Please help me guardian spirits


I feel very bad for laughing at this! Even though I'm green, I just can't see you in anything but purple!


----------



## Liz!

Ugg I went all ugly and green while I slept. @Dinosaurz 
Please save me with forest essence.


----------



## kiwikenobi

~Kilza~ said:


> Wraiths are truly the villains of this event.


Mwahahahaha!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Liz! said:


> Ugg I went all ugly and green while I slept. @Dinosaurz
> Please save me with forest essence.


NOT THE CALL OUT!!
In the wise words of Shaggy
It wasn’t me 
maybe it was me


----------



## Croconaw

Thankfully I can’t be converted to green, lol.


----------



## xara

Roxxy said:


> My Purple Heart doesn’t want to be green. Please help me guardian spirits


bonk says whoever turned the queen of purple green should sleep with one eye open.


----------



## Dinosaurz

xara said:


> bonk says whoever turned the queen of purple green should sleep with one eye open.
> 
> View attachment 465967


Not to brag or anything but I could easily take on bonk


----------



## Croconaw

Dinosaurz said:


> Not to brag or anything but I could easily take on bonk


I’d call that animal abuse, but…


----------



## Liz!

Dinosaurz said:


> NOT THE CALL OUT!!
> In the wise words of Shaggy
> It wasn’t me
> maybe it was me


Oh yes the call out!
You gotta own your naughty behaviour. 

Thank you Xara.


----------



## duododo

Psssh, us Forest Guardian Spirits are just lulling you all into a false sense of security.  The reckoning will be swift and merciless!


----------



## Valzed

What a wonderful sight to see when I woke up this morning! 

I have had Wraiths ask me for Woods Essence because they were converted to Forest Guadians against their will. Check my profile page to see the evidence for yourselves.


----------



## Mick

I do not have pets to post here. I did at one point take this photo of a screaming piha which will hopefully suffice.
He doesn't know which team he is on, nor does he really care. All he knows is that he must scream.





Please help him pick a side, thank you <3


----------



## amemome

Mick said:


> I do not have pets to post here. I did at one point take this photo of a screaming piha which will hopefully suffice.
> He doesn't know which team he is on, nor does he really care. All he knows is that he must scream.
> 
> View attachment 466050
> 
> Please help him pick a side, thank you <3


green. he is channeling big wraith energy.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Mick said:


> I do not have pets to post here. I did at one point take this photo of a screaming piha which will hopefully suffice.
> He doesn't know which team he is on, nor does he really care. All he knows is that he must scream.
> 
> View attachment 466050
> 
> Please help him pick a side, thank you <3


He's clearly screaming about how great the Wraiths are


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Mick said:


> I do not have pets to post here. I did at one point take this photo of a screaming piha which will hopefully suffice.
> He doesn't know which team he is on, nor does he really care. All he knows is that he must scream.
> 
> View attachment 466050
> 
> Please help him pick a side, thank you <3



Plot twist: He’s screaming because of all the green that’s surrounding him.  Someone save this birdie and put him in a soothing purple environment


----------



## duododo

As the resident birb enthusiast, I have to say there is only one thing a birbo hates more than trees (things to be used, pooped on, and dominated, not befriended!), and that's wraiths (too scary). So why on earth would they support a terrible combination of the two? D: Besides, birds need humans around for the seed they keep in those silly boxes and all the other delicious snacks they carelessly leave behind. The Dead Tree Wraiths want the useful humans gone forever!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

A bit off topic but I’d like to say that I’m honestly happy the Wraiths got their theme.  The Woods theme is very spooky and I’m really feeling the Halloween spirit


----------



## Dinosaurz

duododo said:


> As the resident birb enthusiast, I have to say there is only one thing a birbo hates more than trees (things to be used, pooped on, and dominated, not befriended!), and that's wraiths (too scary). So why on earth would they support a terrible combination of the two? D: Besides, birds need humans around for the seed they keep in those silly boxes and all the other delicious snacks they carelessly leave behind. The Dead Tree Wraiths want the useful humans gone forever!


Humans created windows! Annoying things to fly into
The trees are the birds natural home
All humans do is create problems


----------



## Aquilla

If I could recruit Mick and birb into the spirit fraction I would in a heartbeat!


----------



## ~Kilza~

Mick said:


> I do not have pets to post here. I did at one point take this photo of a screaming piha which will hopefully suffice.
> He doesn't know which team he is on, nor does he really care. All he knows is that he must scream.
> 
> View attachment 466050
> 
> Please help him pick a side, thank you <3


Well, let's check out the team descriptions:
Forest Guardian Spirits: "The spirits of the Enchanted Forest are mysterious and dangerous beings who are faithful protectors of trees and other living things."

Sounds like the Spirits will gladly welcome the piha into their loving forest and let him joyfully scream to his heart's delight.

Dead Tree Wraiths: "The spirits of The Woods are treacherous and dangerous beings who haunt the trees to scare away unwanted visitors. They appear as dark and corrupted figures, tormenting those who cross their path."

oh

oh no

poor guy will be screaming to get away from the wraiths if he's near them


----------



## Croconaw

~Kilza~ said:


> -snip-


Looks like the choice is pretty obvious.


----------



## Mairmalade

All of you high earners on the Wraiths can switch over anytime.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Mick said:


> I do not have pets to post here. I did at one point take this photo of a screaming piha which will hopefully suffice.
> He doesn't know which team he is on, nor does he really care. All he knows is that he must scream.
> 
> View attachment 466050
> 
> Please help him pick a side, thank you <3


he's surrounded by green

green is a wraith color

therefore, the woods are his home


----------



## Dinosaurz

Mairmalade said:


> All of you high earners on the Wraiths can switch over anytime.


I hope you know I converted you out of pure spite


----------



## Croconaw

What a waste of essence that was.


----------



## Rio_

Did I wait until exactly 3:00am on Halloween to buy my shadow kitties just so they could be timestamped at the witching hour/kitty zoomies primetime? Maybe.

So happy to finally buy the shadow kitties, I love black cats!



Spoiler: I used to have 2 black cats









Maddie (on the left) and Luna (on the right)

Luna is still with us, fortunately, even though she came to us as a sickly stray (she just walked right into the house!) But poor Maddie passed away unexpectedly last year  For some reason the shadow kitty reminds me of Maddie. Maybe because it looks so soft like she was. Seeing the collectible makes me smile.



I would also love to buy a Halloween Gourdy but then I wouldn't be able to afford the potions and I NEED those potions


----------



## Chris

Happy Halloween! 

I just went to go make coffee and discovered this sight:  



Spoiler: Cold Mikki.


----------



## xara

Rio_ said:


> Did I wait until exactly 3:00am on Halloween to buy my shadow kitties just so they could be timestamped at the witching hour/kitty zoomies primetime? Maybe.
> 
> So happy to finally buy the shadow kitties, I love black cats!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I used to have 2 black cats
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 466258View attachment 466257
> Maddie (on the left) and Luna (on the right)
> 
> Luna is still with us, fortunately, even though she came to us as a sickly stray (she just walked right into the house!) But poor Maddie passed away unexpectedly last year  For some reason the shadow kitty reminds me of Maddie. Maybe because it looks so soft like she was. Seeing the collectible makes me smile.


maddie and luna are absolutely gorgeous.  i’m so sorry that maddie’s passed — she looks like she was such a sweet girl, and i can tell how loved she was. shadow kitty plush reminds me of my late black kitty, zeva, as well. halloween last year was my last full day with her (she passed nov 1st), so i bought mine at midnight today to kinda commemorate that. 


Spoiler: zeva <3


----------



## Iris_T

Chris said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> I just went to go make coffee and discovered this sight:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Cold Mikki.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 466263View attachment 466262



Aww, reminds me of my Rina  (btw, loved your old your avatar, Momo is <3)

 Happy Halloween TBT!


----------



## Rio_

xara said:


> maddie and luna are absolutely gorgeous.  i’m so sorry that maddie’s passed — she looks like she was such a sweet girl, and i can tell how loved she was. shadow kitty plush reminds me of my late black kitty, zeva, as well. halloween last year was my last full day with her (she passed nov 1st), so i bought mine at midnight today to kinda commemorate that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: zeva <3
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 466264



Aww Zeva is so pretty, I'm so sorry for your loss  That's a sweet way to commemorate her ^^


----------



## Mairmalade

Dinosaurz said:


> I hope you know I converted you out of pure spite


Noted. 

There's nothing I can do to retaliate, but still noted.


----------



## Oblivia

I'm green again.


----------



## Croconaw

I got a few of the Gastly eggs!!


----------



## Snek

I didn't know I needed a Gastly Egg and and I got a whole line!

I am satisfied


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I see people on here with 180+ gold and what I have (including the shadow kitty plush) only totals to 150-something. am I missing something? or was pretty sure I participated in everything lol


----------



## ~Kilza~

xSuperMario64x said:


> I see people on here with 180+ gold and what I have (including the shadow kitty plush) only totals to 150-something. am I missing something? or was pretty sure I participated in everything lol


A quick search suggests you're just missing a submission for Round 2 of Deathly Designs.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

~Kilza~ said:


> A quick search suggests you're just missing a submission for Round 2 of Deathly Designs.


oh that's right! I've had a difficult time keeping track of this stuff since I'm still kinda getting over being sick. ty for letting me know


----------



## amemome

how do people have over a thousand points in atk/def??? teach me your ways...


----------



## Rio_

Me coming back to see the amazing Halloweaster egg has been unlocked:





Me, who didn’t realize it would cost ghostly gold, when doing the math and finding out it won't fit in my budget unless I can win one more Master of Disguise:


----------



## Dinosaurz

Rio_ said:


> Me coming back to see the amazing Halloweaster egg has been unlocked:
> View attachment 466453
> 
> Me, who didn’t realize it would cost ghostly gold, when doing the math and finding out it won't fit in my budget unless I can win one more Master of Disguise:
> View attachment 466454


I haven’t won a single master of disguise Chris is gonna get yeeted if this continues


----------



## Croconaw

I wasn’t interested in the New Halloweaster egg, but then the Gastly made it irresistible.


----------



## Jeremy

Happy Halloween! The Spirits and Wraiths received a little bit more Forest/Woods Essence to haunt with tonight!


----------



## Croconaw

Yesssss, thank you for the additional essence!

Free for anyone who wants to be team purple!


----------



## Midoriya

This may be a dumb question, but the Gastly Halloweaster Egg should be available until the end of the entire event, right (like November 6th)?  There's a certain lineup I'm trying to achieve and I can only achieve it if the egg stays in the shop after tonight.


----------



## Rio_

Time to shut down the Glade, it's HO HO HO season!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Rio_ said:


> Time to shut down the Glade, it's HO HO HO season!


November 1st already?  Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Croconaw

Let’s all prepare for the Christmas event.


----------



## corlee1289

Merry Christmas everyone on this first of November.


----------



## magicaldonkey

the bell tree forums sings: last christmas

defo seems like 'the basement' sort of thread

--

also idk how i feel about my name changing colour again (going back to black). it'll be the end of an era as they say


----------



## Valzed

Mama hopes everyone had a Happy Halloween! She'd also like to remind everyone that her hooman Val as Woods Essence she is happy to give to any being wishing to be a Wraith. (She also says do not to touch her belly or her mouse-y.)



​


----------



## Oblivia

Midoriya said:


> This may be a dumb question, but the Gastly Halloweaster Egg should be available until the end of the entire event, right (like November 6th)?  There's a certain lineup I'm trying to achieve and I can only achieve it if the egg stays in the shop after tonight.


It'll be around until the event fully concludes and we close down the shop.


----------



## Roxxy

Totally chill, guardian spirits are the best team


----------



## Valzed




----------



## amemome

Oh, great wraiths... please turn me back green!!


----------



## BrokenSanity

R.I.P Beautiful woods theme


----------



## ~Kilza~

Thank god the Woods theme is gone, the forums are much more aesthetically pleasing to look at once again.


----------



## Franny

I missed this entire event

Oops


----------



## Valzed

Franny said:


> I missed this entire event
> 
> Oops


It's still going on until this weekend. If you'd like you can still enter some of the contests.


----------



## Jeremy

Good evening! This *upcoming Sunday* is the last day to participate in our Ghostly Glade events. However, you'll have until *Wednesday, November 9th* to convert your Spectral Energy. Before finalizing your energy strategy, it might be wise to read over the different achievements you can win from the list below. By winning any of these achievements, you'll be honored by having your name listed in the official spirit achievement list at the end of the event. Winning an achievement will also earn you *50 bells each*.

*Defender*: More DEF than at least 60% of other users' ATK.
*Attacker*: More ATK than at least 60% of other users' DEF.
*Tank*: More DEF than at least 90% of other users' ATK.
*Glass Cannon*: More ATK than at least 90% of other users' DEF.
*Spirit Cheerleader*: Top 10 poster in the main event thread.
*Winning Faction*: After the final rollover, be a member of the spirit faction that has the highest combined ATK/DEF points.
We won't list every username for the Winning Faction category. However, other than bells and honor, the winning team will also have something representing their spirit faction added to the TBT banner scene. Feel free to list your best ideas of what that might be for each faction!

The final spirit rollover (to the Dead Tree Wraiths or Forest Guardian Spirits) will also end on Sunday night. Whichever faction you get placed in then will be your final one!


----------



## Croconaw

…I have no idea what to possibly add to the banner, but this was an amazing event.


----------



## ali.di.magix

I think if the Dead Tree Wraiths win, we should have this iconic duck in the banner


----------



## Newbiemayor

Rip woods theme


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

ali.di.magix said:


> I think if the Dead Tree Wraiths win, we should have this iconic duck in the banner
> View attachment 466977


this is it, this is the one, no one propose any more ideas


----------



## BrokenSanity

I'm confused
I formerly had the most ATK Points of any user on the forum and was once on first place on the rankings list
now there are a few users who have obtained over 100 more ATK points then me ergo removing me from the list
I have participated in every event and round of the Halloween event so far save for the second crossword puzzle I cannot solve
I have sacrificed as much Spectral Energy as possible to support my faction
Do these people who are now on the list have had very lucky RNG on the Master Of Disguise event and I have only guessed one correctly so far
is this the only possible way people have gotten over 100 more ATK points to beat me?
I'm genuinely not complaining I'm just honestly wondering


----------



## lieryl

BrokenSanity said:


> I'm confused
> I formerly had the most ATK Points of any user on the forum and was once on first place on the rankings list
> now there are a few users who have obtained over 100 more ATK points then me ergo removing me from the list
> I have participated in every event and round of the Halloween event so far save for the second crossword puzzle I cannot solve
> I have sacrificed as much Spectral Energy as possible to support my faction
> Do these people who are now on the list have had very lucky RNG on the Master Of Disguise event and I have only guessed one correctly so far
> is this the only possible way people have gotten over 100 more ATK points to beat me?
> I'm genuinely not complaining I'm just honestly wondering


the second crossword would give the atk points you’re missing :]


----------



## ~Kilza~

BrokenSanity said:


> I formerly had the most ATK Points of any user on the forum and was once on first place on the rankings list
> now there are a few users who have obtained over 100 more ATK points then me ergo removing me from the list
> I have participated in every event and round of the Halloween event so far *save for the second crossword puzzle I cannot solve*


The second crossword gives you 150 ATK for solving it, which would be that "over 100 more ATK" gap you're taking about.


----------



## S.J.

ali.di.magix said:


> I think if the Dead Tree Wraiths win, we should have this iconic duck in the banner
> View attachment 466977


Surprise! Our leader @The Last Tree Ghost is actually this duck.


----------



## ~Kilza~

ali.di.magix said:


> I think if the Dead Tree Wraiths win, we should have this iconic duck in the banner
> View attachment 466977


That duck was originally posted by a Spirit, ergo it belongs to the Spirits and should only be displayed if they win, not if the Wraiths win.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

AWW the banner looks so cute right now!!


----------



## BrokenSanity

~Kilza~ said:


> The second crossword gives you 150 ATK for solving it, which would be that "over 100 more ATK" gap you're taking about.


Brb I have newfound motivation to waste more hours of time on that crossword puzzle


----------



## S.J.

~Kilza~ said:


> That duck was originally posted by a Spirit, ergo it belongs to the Spirits and should only be displayed if they win, not if the Wraiths win.



Perhaps the duck is disappointed in OP for not being on the wraith team.


----------



## ~Kilza~

S.J. said:


> Perhaps the duck is disappointed in OP for not being on the wraith team.


I think the duck is very thankful to be on the team with the good vibes.


----------



## Croconaw

Spirits are definitely good vibes! ️


----------



## jadetine

If that duck goes in the banner, it's a win for everybody.
Also would be the first time I've ever seen a live animal in the banner. XD


----------



## Croconaw

I just realized it’s going to be awkward going back to black names after being purple/green for so long.


----------



## Azzy

I wanna be green for the foreseeable future, screw going back to having a black name (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻

I know I still type in purple. Shush XD


----------



## Dinosaurz

No super spreader award? dang


----------



## Croconaw

Azzy said:


> I wanna be green for the foreseeable future, screw going back to having a black name (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻
> 
> I know I still type in purple. Shush XD


Seems like you’re a closet Spirit.


----------



## Azzy

Croconaw said:


> Seems like you’re a closet Spirit.



I was typing in purple _way before_ this event. Both purple and green have always been two of my favorite colors. 

Alas, this event made me choose. My proud Slytherin, Loki-loving heart _couldn't_ choose purple though XD


----------



## Dinosaurz

Azzy said:


> I was typing in purple _way before_ this event. Both purple and green have always been two of my favorite colors.
> 
> Alas, this event made me choose. My proud Slytherin, Loki-loving heart _couldn't_ choose purple though XD


You made the right choice amen


----------



## Dinosaurz

And WHY does gourdy only have 7 sold vs shadow cat having 58 sold

Just admit you’re all homophobic against gourdy and go


----------



## Azzy

Dinosaurz said:


> And WHY does gourdy only have 7 sold vs shadow cat having 58 sold
> 
> Just admit you’re all homophobic against gourdy and go



I think it's more that everyone only has so much gold and cats are adorable. I'm sure more people would get gourdy if they had more gold.


----------



## Firesquids

*Been a lot of talk about PrEtty PuRpLe, but pray witness to the beauty of green! My actual ghost cat whom died a few years ago, Keiko. **In her infinite wisdom from beyond the grave, she graciously invites you to join the Wraiths on our renegade phantasmic! 




*
*This is the season of the shadow kitties!*

* (It's really lovely to see your torties, @Valzed @Iris_T they're beautiful. )*

*p.s. Keiko also endorses Gourdy *
*



*​


----------



## Mars Adept

I kind of feel left out because I have no pets.

Perhaps my longstanding companion Blankie will be able to convince you to choose a side?





Blankie is blue! That means it’s both green and purple! Pretty much…


----------



## magicaldonkey

Mars Adept said:


> I kind of feel left out because I have no pets.
> 
> Perhaps my longstanding companion Blankie will be able to convince you to choose a side?
> 
> View attachment 467010
> 
> Blankie is blue! That means it’s both green and purple! Pretty much…



i also have no pets to hit up so we can vibe together. blankie looks epic beans


----------



## Valzed

Firesquids said:


> *Been a lot of talk about PrEty PuRpLe, but pray witness to the beauty of green! My actual ghost cat whom died a few years ago, Keiko. **In her infinite wisdom from beyond the grave, she graciously invites you to join the Wraiths on our renegade phantasmic!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *This is the season of the shadow kitties!*
> 
> * (It's really lovely to see your torties, @Valzed @Iris_T they're beautiful. )*
> 
> *p.s. Keiko also endorses Gourdy *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​


What a cutie! I'm sorry Keiko has passed. Torties are such characters.


----------



## amemome

the pet posts have been the best part about this thread  soft and cuddly


----------



## Valzed

Jeremy said:


> Good evening! This *upcoming Sunday* is the last day to participate in our Ghostly Glade events. However, you'll have until *Wednesday, November 9th* to convert your Spectral Energy. Before finalizing your energy strategy, it might be wise to read over the different achievements you can win from the list below. By winning any of these achievements, you'll be honored by having your name listed in the official spirit achievement list at the end of the event. Winning an achievement will also earn you *50 bells each*.
> 
> *Defender*: More DEF than at least 60% of other users' ATK.
> *Attacker*: More ATK than at least 60% of other users' DEF.
> *Tank*: More DEF than at least 90% of other users' ATK.
> *Glass Canon*: More ATK than at least 90% of other users' DEF.
> *Spirit Cheerleader*: Top 10 poster in the main event thread.
> *Winning Faction*: After the final rollover, be a member of the spirit faction that has the highest combined ATK/DEF points.
> We won't list every username for the Winning Faction one. However, other than bells and honor, the winning team will also have something representing their spirit faction added to the TBT banner scene. Feel free to list your best ideas of what that might be for each faction!
> 
> The final spirit rollover (to the Dead Tree Wraiths or Forest Guardian Spirits) will also end on Sunday night. Whichever faction you get placed in then will be your final one!


My ideas for the banner for the Wraiths are Trevenant, the Decayed Tree from NH - Mossy Variation (to include our green) or both.


----------



## Jeremy

Apparently I was distracted by the pumpkins last night because I forgot to trigger the spirit rollover. It happened just now instead!


----------



## Foreverfox

The woods may be gone from taking over the entire forum, but can we talk about how beautiful this morning’s banner was?


----------



## xara

now that it’s november, it’s time to get into the christmas spirit. bonk says the best way to do that is to _be_ a spirit.  join the forest guardian spirits today! 






Spoiler: my spirit kitties are also team purple<3


----------



## daringred_

Dinosaurz said:


> And WHY does gourdy only have 7 sold vs shadow cat having 58 sold
> 
> Just admit you’re all homophobic against gourdy and go


tbf, i'd love to get gourdy but i originally didn't realize i'd be able to afford him, and if only 7 have sold, date trading him to go before my cats sounds rough


----------



## ~Kilza~

Dinosaurz said:


> And WHY does gourdy only have 7 sold vs shadow cat having 58 sold
> 
> Just admit you’re all homophobic against gourdy and go


Is that why you have a Shadow Kitty Plush instead of Gourdy in your lineup?


----------



## Snek

Valzed said:


> My ideas for the banner for the Wraiths are Trevenant, the Decayed Tree from NH - Mossy Variation (to include our green) or both.


I like both! Trevenant is definitely a Wraith Pokemon. It alongside the decayed tree would make an excellent banner. Its inferior archenemy Gourgeist is obviously a Spirit. Trevenant > Gourgeist


----------



## Valzed

*We support the Wraiths and their beautiful green!











*
(These are some of my succulent plant friends.)​


----------



## Alienfish

Purple always, boo green   jk.

also thanks staff for this event so far, glad i had some time to participate inbetween way too busy work D:


----------



## oak

Are we still showing off cats? Cause here's the neighbour cat Beef on the top step ready to battle my cat Lydia with the pissed off look. They fight like the Wraiths & Spirits (with a great deal of sportsmanship & respect obvs)


----------



## Bagelbagon

if anybody needs the duck transparent for when he goes in the banner, i removebg-ed him

also i feel really sad for gourdy, I might buy him just with some of the gold I was going to sell


----------



## Azzy

Valzed said:


> My ideas for the banner for the Wraiths are Trevenant, the Decayed Tree from NH - Mossy Variation (to include our green) or both.



I fully endorse this as a proud Wraith!!! As do my wood kitties. =33



Valzed said:


> *We support the Wraiths and their beautiful green!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> (These are some of my succulent plant friends.)​



Eeeeeeee!!!!! I love plants like this!!! Unfortunately I can not have plants due to my cats being dodo birds TT_TT 

_Yes__, I'm now green until the event is over. Shush XD_


----------



## Roxxy

Firesquids said:


> *Been a lot of talk about PrEty PuRpLe, but pray witness to the beauty of green! My actual ghost cat whom died a few years ago, Keiko. **In her infinite wisdom from beyond the grave, she graciously invites you to join the Wraiths on our renegade phantasmic!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *This is the season of the shadow kitties!*
> 
> * (It's really lovely to see your torties, @Valzed @Iris_T they're beautiful. )*
> 
> *p.s. Keiko also endorses Gourdy *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​


I will always be “pretty purple” (or magical mystery aura) but Keiko is absolutely gorgeous I could drown in those eyes. You must miss her so much


----------



## Dinosaurz

~Kilza~ said:


> Is that why you have a Shadow Kitty Plush instead of Gourdy in your lineup?


Listen that was a trade ok I would of gotten gourdy in a heartbeat hes next on the agenda


----------



## Firesquids

Roxxy said:


> I will always be “pretty purple” (or magical mystery aura) but Keiko is absolutely gorgeous I could drown in those eyes. You must miss her so much


I miss her dearly, she was the most beautiful cat I've ever met, inside and out.


----------



## Azzy

Firesquids said:


> *Been a lot of talk about PrEty PuRpLe, but pray witness to the beauty of green! My actual ghost cat whom died a few years ago, Keiko. **In her infinite wisdom from beyond the grave, she graciously invites you to join the Wraiths on our renegade phantasmic!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *This is the season of the shadow kitties!*
> 
> * (It's really lovely to see your torties, @Valzed @Iris_T they're beautiful. )*
> 
> *p.s. Keiko also endorses Gourdy *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​



First let me say that I'm so sorry, losing a furbaby is never easy. I definitely feel your pain and empathize...

This is Pretty. We got her when I was 8 years old in 2002 and she stayed with me for 18 years. She was always running from me when I was younger, but when I mellowed out she became my best friend. She had gorgeous green eyes too. I wonder if her and Keiko could be friends...



Spoiler: How much is that kitty in the window?











Spoiler: Some cuddles and hand holding











Spoiler: A rare treat








I love my girls _((including my own tortie))_,  but Pretty will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## Firesquids

Azzy said:


> First let me say that I'm so sorry, losing a furbaby is never easy. I definitely feel your pain and empathize...
> 
> This is Pretty. We got her when I was 8 years old in 2002 and she stayed with me for 18 years. She was always running from me when I was younger, but when I mellowed out she became my best friend. She had gorgeous green eyes too. I wonder if her and Keiko could be friends...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How much is that kitty in the window?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 467097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some cuddles and hand holding
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 467098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A rare treat
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 467099
> 
> 
> I love my girls _((including my own tortie))_,  but Pretty will always hold a special place in my heart.


Thank you, sorry for your loss as well. Gorgeous baby, with any luck we'll all be together again someday.


----------



## Azzy

Firesquids said:


> Thank you, sorry for your loss as well. Gorgeous baby, with any luck we'll all be together again someday.


Here's to hoping 

In the mean time I have my floof, my void, and my grump to keep me company. =33


----------



## JemAC

Loving all the pet photos in the thread, wish I could give them all a cuddle 
Joining the sharing - my oldest cat and my youngest two who are siblings, my remaining two cats seem to have managed to avoid photos recently!


----------



## Roxxy

All our love for our fur babies  i love community events here as we get to know each other. 

Brandy says goodnight


----------



## Ravenkitty22

Azzy said:


> Alas, this event made me choose. My proud Slytherin, Loki-loving heart _couldn't_ choose purple though XD


Bringing Hogwarts houses into this I see. (It’s actually quite funny, because I always get a mix of Ravenclaw and Gryffindor when I take the tests. {slightly more Ravenclaw but that’s besides the point} And would ya look at what color you get when you mix them! I didn’t even think of that until now. Meant to be a spirit ;D)


----------



## Azzy

JemAC said:


> Loving all the pet photos in the thread, wish I could give them all a cuddle
> Joining the sharing - my oldest cat and my youngest two who are siblings, my remaining two cats seem to have managed to avoid photos recently!
> 
> View attachment 467125View attachment 467126View attachment 467127



They look so soft and fluffy!!!!!!


----------



## Valzed

All the furry team supporters (and blankets) are adorable - even those who don't support the Wraiths.

Speaking of supporting the Wraiths...



​
(I actually meant to post this sooner but Clue 10 in The Spirit Tree was posted and I fell down several rabbit holes...)​


----------



## magicaldonkey

i don't know how much i speak for y'all, but i can say with upmost confidence that i won't be getting that spirit cheerleader achievement

this is meant in a positive way btw


----------



## ~Kilza~

If I got the Spirit Cheerleader achievement I'd be shocked, lol. Definitely don't care too much about getting as many achievements as possible, even though the TBT would be nice.

(p.s. go spirits)


----------



## LadyDestani

All of the furbabies are precious!

My furbaby Tanuki pleads with you to consider joining the Wraiths and supporting our cause.


----------



## DaCoSim

Dinosaurz said:


> And WHY does gourdy only have 7 sold vs shadow cat having 58 sold
> 
> Just admit you’re all homophobic against gourdy and go


Lol!!! I haven’t decided where I want him in the line up yet!!!! Tempted to do 5 of him though!


----------



## Zerous

Gourdy is one of my favourites from this event personally, I'm just waiting to buy collectibles 
Poor little guy


----------



## LadyDestani

I also plan on buying Gourdy. I love him! I just haven't fully decided on what order to purchase things in yet.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I actually kind of like Gourdy, that expressive face really resonates with me.  I won’t have enough Ghostly Gold left over to get him, but a very unique collectible for sure


----------



## Foreverfox

oak said:


> Are we still showing off cats? Cause here's the neighbour cat Beef on the top step ready to battle my cat Lydia with the pissed off look. They fight like the Wraiths & Spirits (with a great deal of sportsmanship & respect obvs)
> View attachment 467070


Ooo floof cat is NOT messing around


----------



## ~Kilza~

Jeremy said:


> -latest announcement-


There's a question I have after reading through this again. When will the voting for community favorites end?


----------



## Croconaw

Gourdy is cool. I like dark pumpkins, lol.


----------



## skarmoury

I've honestly been a little sad looking through pet pictures knowing my beloved little one passed away. But I'd like to think she's still around, watching over me and my apartment where we spent our times together. I've only had her for a year and a half but I can't bear to get any more hamsters; she'll always be my beloved one. I hope you guys cherish every moment with your fur babies, too. 

Hammy "Ham-Ham" Hamtaro is 100% a Guardian Spirit, and she's with the team spiritually 









Spoiler: small baby!


----------



## Firesquids

skarmoury said:


> I've honestly been a little sad looking through pet pictures knowing my beloved little one passed away. But I'd like to think she's still around, watching over me and my apartment where we spent our times together. I've only had her for a year and a half but I can't bear to get any more hamsters; she'll always be my beloved one. I hope you guys cherish every moment with your fur babies, too.
> 
> Hammy "Ham-Ham" Hamtaro is 100% a Guardian Spirit, and she's with the team spiritually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: small baby!


Condolences on losing your sweet one, I wish they could live forever.


----------



## oak

Idk if this has been answered yet, but will there be a raffle at the end for left old ghostly gold?


----------



## Snek

oak said:


> Idk if this has been answered yet, but will there be a raffle at the end for left old ghostly gold?


Please let it be a rainbow candy raffle, please let it be a rainbow candy raffle


----------



## Croconaw

oak said:


> Idk if this has been answered yet, but will there be a raffle at the end for left old ghostly gold?


There usually always is something to do with leftover currency so it doesn’t go to waste.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Jeremy said:


> you'll have until *Wednesday, November 9th* to convert your Spectral Energy.





Jeremy said:


> The final spirit rollover (to the Dead Tree Wraiths or Forest Guardian Spirits) will also end on Sunday night.


Does this mean that we'll be at the mercy of the wraiths and spirits to give us essence after Wednesday until the following Sunday? Or that we'll be locked into our teams on the Sunday before Wednesday the 9th so that we'll be free to do what we please with our spectral energy, rather than using it to change our team at the last minute?

EDIT: Going to guess after giving the matter some thought, we're getting locked into our teams on Sunday--in a few hours! Rather than in a week. That would just make more sense. (Thank you for the relative clarity of thought, coffee!)


----------



## duododo

The last rollover will be on Sunday night at 11pm EST, correct? A lot of people seem to think it's Saturday night's rollover that will be the last one, and it's confusing me. Maybe I'm misinterpreting it?


----------



## Midoriya

Jeremy said:


> Good evening! This *upcoming Sunday* is the last day to participate in our Ghostly Glade events. However, you'll have until *Wednesday, November 9th* to convert your Spectral Energy. Before finalizing your energy strategy, it might be wise to read over the different achievements you can win from the list below. By winning any of these achievements, you'll be honored by having your name listed in the official spirit achievement list at the end of the event. Winning an achievement will also earn you *50 bells each*.
> 
> *Defender*: More DEF than at least 60% of other users' ATK.
> *Attacker*: More ATK than at least 60% of other users' DEF.
> *Tank*: More DEF than at least 90% of other users' ATK.
> *Glass Cannon*: More ATK than at least 90% of other users' DEF.
> *Spirit Cheerleader*: Top 10 poster in the main event thread.
> *Winning Faction*: After the final rollover, be a member of the spirit faction that has the highest combined ATK/DEF points.
> We won't list every username for the Winning Faction category. However, other than bells and honor, the winning team will also have something representing their spirit faction added to the TBT banner scene. Feel free to list your best ideas of what that might be for each faction!
> 
> The final spirit rollover (to the Dead Tree Wraiths or Forest Guardian Spirits) will also end on Sunday night. Whichever faction you get placed in then will be your final one!





duododo said:


> The last rollover will be on Sunday night at 11pm EST, correct? A lot of people seem to think it's Saturday night's rollover that will be the last one, and it's confusing me. Maybe I'm misinterpreting it?



According to Jer's post, it should be Sunday night, as in the end of Sunday.


----------



## Valzed

When do we Wraiths find out who the "unknown" being is that is working with Farley and the Guardians? We are accused of being treacherous yet this being has kept their identity hidden this whole time. 


Jeremy said:


> *Location*The Enchanted ForestThe Woods*Spirit affiliation name*Forest Guardian SpiritsDead Tree Wraiths*Description*_The spirits of the Enchanted Forest are mysterious and dangerous beings who are faithful protectors of trees and other living things. They often appear as marvelous figures of nature and light, but are mistrusting of others.__The spirits of The Woods are treacherous and dangerous beings who haunt the trees to scare away unwanted visitors. They appear as dark and corrupted figures, tormenting those who cross their path._*Leader*Farley *(Or unknown?)*The Last Tree Ghost*Colors*Light purple, teal, blues, blackDark decaying green, grays, browns, black


----------



## kiwikenobi

duododo said:


> Maybe I'm misinterpreting it?


No, I think I'm the one misinterpreting it. But my original point is still that it will be the Sunday that's coming up very soon, and not the one a week from now. ^o^;>


----------



## Roxxy

I might be posting on wrong thread but I need to make sure one of our beautiful leaders @xara s kitty Bonk gets credit as the spirits mascot 



Brandy agrees but fell asleep   (kitty dreams to his furry cousin)


----------



## LambdaDelta

~Kilza~ said:


> There's a question I have after reading through this again. When will the voting for community favorites end?


was literally coming in here just to ask this myself


----------



## Jeremy

The last rollover is indeed Sunday night. Meaning one will be in three and a half hours from this post, and one more will be 25 hours after that (an extra hour because of DST in the US). 

Community voting with reactions will end the same time that converting Spectral Energy ends: Wednesday night. Possibly before 11PM, if so I'll announce a more exact time when that gets closer.


----------



## Rosch

Can someone please tell me the maximum total for Ghostly Gold we can earn from all the events? I wanna know so I can plan the collectibles to purchase.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Rosch said:


> Can someone please tell me the maximum total for Ghostly Gold we can earn from all the events? I wanna know so I can plan the collectibles to purchase.


181 + (2 * # of correct guesses in Masters of Disguise)

e: So you basically have all the gold possible, lol


----------



## Rosch

~Kilza~ said:


> 181 + (2 * # of correct guesses in Masters of Disguise)
> 
> e: So you basically have all the gold possible, lol


Thank you. Sucks regarding the Master of Disguise. Was hoping to reach 200, but I only got 4 correct guesses so far.


----------



## ~Kilza~

Rosch said:


> Thank you. Sucks regarding the Master of Disguise. Was hoping to reach 200, but I only got 4 correct guesses so far.


4 is pretty good, considering I think the most any one person has is 5. Definitely better than my 2, lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

My luck has been awful for Master of Disguise, but the one I did get right gave me just enough Ghostly Gold to afford a Spectral Preserves as an extra.  No complaints here!


----------



## amemome

ah.. i guess i should spend my gold today... how long after the event do we have until? (sorry if this was already answered)


----------



## Chris

Hi everyone! Today is the final day to submit your entries for all outstanding events. Please see this post for a breakdown of all events closing today.


----------



## jadetine

Rosch said:


> Thank you. Sucks regarding the Master of Disguise. Was hoping to reach 200, but I only got 4 correct guesses so far.


Also @amemome 
You might also nab 15gg for each community favorite


----------



## Giddy

I read that as final spirit rollarcoaster...


----------



## Nougat

Oblivia said:


> The Fancy Kitty is giftable!


Sorry to dig up this older message, but I was hoping to find out whether if I get one now and gift it, I could still buy another one immediately after? I'd like to be sure before someone helps me with a date trade but couldn't find an answer. Thank you


----------



## JellyBeans

when i wake up everything will be over so before i go... i've been a spirit this whole time, surely the team isn't going to let me slip into the wraiths at the last minute?


----------



## Croconaw

JellyBeans said:


> when i wake up everything will be over so before i go... i've been a spirit this whole time, surely the team isn't going to let me slip into the wraiths at the last minute?


Don’t give the bad guys any ideas.


----------



## amemome

it would be great if everyone could stay on their favorite teams! (aka let me sleep in peace tonight )


----------



## ~Kilza~

Yes, everybody who wants to be on a specific team (Spirits/Wraiths) shouldn't be touched and should be allowed to stay on their preferred team.

And then anybody indifferent can all join the Spirits.


----------



## duododo

I think I'm missing DEF points but I don't know where it's from D:

edit: Nvm, I never got accepted for my Legend of the Creepy Hollows. But I didn't get messaged if something was wrong @_@ I'll send a PM and hope for the best

edit edit: I was skipped over accidentally, yay DEF


----------



## ~Kilza~

~Kilza~ said:


> Yes, everybody who wants to be on a specific team (Spirits/Wraiths) shouldn't be touched and should be allowed to stay on their preferred team.


The Wraiths did not get the memo on this.


----------



## Jeremy

The spirit factions are now locked in! Be sure to convert your remaining spectral energy to ATK and/or DEF points by Wednesday. To convert your energy, click its amount and then click the Transfer tab.


----------



## Dinosaurz

now what do i do with this 50 woods essence left smh


----------



## LambdaDelta

Dinosaurz said:


> now what do i do with this 50 woods essence left smh


use it for kindling


----------



## Dinosaurz

YOU GUYS STOLE JEREMY WTF

	Post automatically merged: Nov 6, 2022



Jeremy said:


> The spirit factions are now locked in! Be sure to convert your remaining spectral energy to ATK and/or DEF points by Wednesday. To convert your energy, click its amount and then click the Transfer tab.


Dude i am so sorry youre ugly now


----------



## ~Kilza~

Now that I no longer need to worry about the threat of becoming an ugly green, I can now become the tank I was always destined to become.


----------



## duododo

SMH Wraiths whining about conversions when they're guilty of the most!! 

RIP ~Kilza~ and the rest of the innocent Forest Guardian Spirits turned, I will never forget you


----------



## Dinosaurz

duododo said:


> SMH Wraiths whining about conversions when they're guilty of the most!!
> 
> RIP ~Kilza~ and the rest of the innocent Forest Guardian Spirits turned, I will never forget you


I would never convert someone against their will


----------



## ~Kilza~

duododo said:


> RIP ~Kilza~ and the rest of the innocent Forest Guardian Spirits turned, I will never forget you


I wasn't turned but I appreciate the sentiment.


----------



## duododo

_I swear I saw your name green_. I can only blame the Wraiths for filling my eyes with such a swampy color D:


----------



## Croconaw

No ugly green for me!


----------



## Croconaw

Spirits have better vibes, honestly. Better everything.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Croconaw said:


> Spirits have better vibes, honestly. Better everything.


Better losing spirit


----------



## duododo

Y'all spent an entire month in the Enchanted Forest, only to betray it for some grumpy dead trees

this is why I have trust issues


----------



## Dinosaurz

~Kilza~ said:


> Team Vibes > Team Try-hards
> 
> tbf, I'd rather lose as a Spirit than win as a Wraith.


At least you've accepted your fate itll make it easier for you


----------



## Merielle

duododo said:


> Y'all spent an entire month in the Enchanted Forest, only to betray it for some grumpy dead trees
> 
> this is why I have trust issues


I'll have you know I betrayed the Enchanted Forest so I could have cute little bat buddies in my backdrop 

no but seriously I would've been totally indifferent otherwise


----------



## LambdaDelta

duododo said:


> dead trees


we're pretty lively for being dead trees, ngl


----------



## Firesquids

Who ever heard of a purple forest anyway?


----------



## Foreverfox

I went this whole thing with one donation of essence, my original donation. Which is fine because I never had to worry about being turned green . Thank you @Croconaw!


----------



## Dinosaurz

petition for @Jeremy to put this in the banner when we win


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

"ugly" green > past-hell purple


----------



## ~Kilza~

Merielle said:


> I'll have you know I betrayed the Enchanted Forest so I could have cute little bat buddies in my backdrop
> 
> no but seriously I would've been totally indifferent otherwise


But the Spirits have the better version of that backdrop.


----------



## Croconaw

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> "ugly" green > past-hell purple


You have quite a bit of purple in your lineup.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Croconaw said:


> You have quite a bit of purple in your lineup.





Gastly is a ghost type so he's definitely team wraith

The shadow kitty plush is also team wraith, just look at the synonyms in the definition for wraith

The purple is but a tricksy illusion!


----------



## Rosch

This is the hex value of the Spirits > *#a693d5*
In the RGB color model #a693d5 is comprised of 65.1% red, *57.65% green* and 83.53% blue.

This is the hex value of the Wraiths > *#677d48*
In the RGB color model #677d48 is comprised of 40.39% red, *49.02% green* and 28.24% blue.

The spirits are more green than us. kek


----------



## KittenNoir

Every time I come online I get everyone donating wood or forest essence haha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

When you don’t really care about winning or losing and just appreciate your pretty username/backdrop:


----------



## Mars Adept

Dinosaurz said:


> petition for @Jeremy to put this in the banner when we win



Is this supposed to represent the Spirits because she’s a fairy or us ‘cause she’s wearing green?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Mars Adept said:


> Is this supposed to represent the Spirits because she’s a fairy or us ‘cause she’s wearing green?


She’s a fairy she’s from the enchanted forest 
It’s ok we can paint her purple


----------



## Rio_

I totally didn’t waste 1 Spectral Energy just so I could have perfectly balanced ATK and DEF and an even number of Forest Essence…


----------



## Asarena

Nooo, my blue hands backdrop... The forest spirits were unable to protect me in the end


----------



## DaCoSim

LambdaDelta said:


> honestly, if I would've dumped a huge amount to turn anyone, it'd of been roxxy
> 
> that first time was funny


Whyyyyyyyy?!?!  I’ve tried to stay in the spiritual forest since the beginning!!!! Y’all got me while I was at work and not able to defend myself!!!!


----------



## Firesquids

DaCoSim said:


> Whyyyyyyyy?!?!  I’ve tried to stay in the spiritual forest since the beginning!!!! Y’all got me while I was at work and not able to defend myself!!!!


Now you're the color of shiny Hisuian Decidueye!


----------



## DaCoSim

Firesquids said:


> Now you're the color of shiny Hisuian Decidueye!


Lol!!!! I suppose that’s true! But I was the purple cheerleader trying to get posts in our thread!!! Lol! Can my wraith-y owl have purple Pom poms at least?


----------



## Firesquids

DaCoSim said:


> Lol!!!! I suppose that’s true! But I was the purple cheerleader trying to get posts in our thread!!! Lol! Can my wraith-y owl have purple Pom poms at least?


I'll allow it.


----------



## DaCoSim

Well I guess that’ll have to do. 

	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2022

Now that the deadlines have passed, I have a question! Will we be voting on staff favs for deathly designs and legends of the creepy hollow?


----------



## LambdaDelta

as a wraith leader, rowlets are to be revered. if the rowlet wants purple pom-poms, the rowlet gets purple pom-poms


----------



## Rosch

LambdaDelta said:


> now how does the cmyk color model look


For CMYK:

Spirit: 22% cyan, 31% magenta, 0% yellow and 16% black
Wraith: 8% cyan, 0% magenta, 42% yellow and 51% black

Not really interesting.


----------



## Halloqueen

DaCoSim said:


> Well I guess that’ll have to do.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2022
> 
> Now that the deadlines have passed, I have a question! Will we be voting on staff favs for deathly designs and legends of the creepy hollow?


Staff Favorites don't seem to be a thing this time around, at least from what I've seen. The people who earn the most Like/Love reactions on their event submission posts will be the winners this time, rather than there being any Staff Favorite polls being voted on.


----------



## LambdaDelta

DaCoSim said:


> Will we be voting on staff favs for deathly designs and legends of the creepy hollow?


it's all community favs, no staff ones


----------



## kiwikenobi

Just out of curiosity, is there a way to see more than just the top five people who have each currency/stat? Or is that information hidden? I used to be in the top five for DEF not too long ago, but then I had bad luck with the Master of Disguise, and I think that's the only reason other people pulled ahead, because I put everything I had into DEF. And I was curious if there was a way to see how I compare to everyone else. But maybe that's hidden on purpose for the suspense or something, I don't know. ^o^;>


----------



## Halloqueen

kiwikenobi said:


> Just out of curiosity, is there a way to see more than just the top five people who have each currency/stat? Or is that information hidden? I used to be in the top five for DEF not too long ago, but then I had bad luck with the Master of Disguise, and I think that's the only reason other people pulled ahead, because I put everything I had into DEF. And I was curious if there was a way to see how I compare to everyone else. But maybe that's hidden on purpose for the suspense or something, I don't know. ^o^;>


You can see the Top 10 for all of the currencies/stats on the righthand side of the Transactions page. Past that, I couldn't say.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Thanks!

Ah, sweet, I'm still in the top ten, at least. Would be neat to be able to see everyone, but I'm glad we can see more than the top five, anyway.


----------



## duododo

*_puts on devil horns_*

I wouldn't say an advantage of 4 Spirits over Wraiths is much of a starting advantage at all (the Staff didn't think so, or they would have adjusted it), considering everyone had the possibility of getting 300+ spectral energy, plus a good majority of the most active members of the forum all chose Wraiths. I don't know if there's less purple members in general, but every day I've logged in, there's only been a handful of purple online compared to green. When you have the most active people, they're more likely to have done the events, and thus have higher stats.

Alright, now that I've served my time as Devil's Advocate... *_discards horns_*

Real talk, I think faction wars can be good fun, but I'd definitely recommend for future events similar to this one, there will be less upset feelings if people can choose their side rather than be at the mercy of others. I think it's amusing, but I've also never been vulnerable to conversion XD If the sides are unequal, perhaps there could be some kind of weighted system in place? Or, instead of having it essentially be based off of "who has more", it could be reduced to 'the 10 members of each faction with the highest stats', thus making it less dependent on member numbers alone.

But that's just my suggestion!


----------



## skarmoury

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> past-hell purple


ngl when I read this I thought it sounded rad as heck. i would absolutely take Past-Hell Purple as a complement and maybe start a metal/punk rock band with that name.  (pls I hope you dont mind using this as my sidebar title)


----------



## Nougat

sadly no longer purple today


----------



## Iris_T

I woke up still green, nicee~
Now time to invest my remaining spectral energy


----------



## Roxxy

LambdaDelta said:


> honestly, if I would've dumped a huge amount to turn anyone, it'd of been roxxy
> 
> that first time was funny


You got me once when I was vulnerable and sleeping   My purple loving heart cannot be turned


----------



## Snek

I wanted to be on the Wraiths...
I will backstab the Spirits for this....


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

skarmoury said:


> ngl when I read this I thought it sounded rad as heck. i would absolutely take Past-Hell Purple as a complement and maybe start a metal/punk rock band with that name.  (pls I hope you dont mind using this as my sidebar title)


Lmao yeah it actually is a pretty good name  I couldn't think of anything equally as insulting as "ugly green"!


----------



## skarmoury

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Lmao yeah it actually is a pretty good name  I couldn't think of anything equally as insulting as "ugly green"!


omg idk who said green was ugly but personally I don't think green is ugly at all; it's actually one of my favorite colors! I'm just a big sucker for pastel colors but when it comes down to listing my general favorite colors, green is up there with blue and pink. As much as I'm loyal to the spirits, I've honestly come to love the mossy green hue of the wraiths


----------



## Jhine7

Got turned at 10:59pm last night. It was nice knowing ya team green. You will be missed 

Let’s go purple!


----------



## Chris

Spirits tried to be sneaky, but the Wraiths are vigilant.
(4am Chris time = 11pm EST)


----------



## Dinosaurz

Chris said:


> Spirits tried to be sneaky, but the Wraiths are vigilant.
> (4am Chris time = 11pm EST)
> 
> View attachment 468276


@xlisapisa shame!!!! Shame!!!!


----------



## Aquilla

@xlisapisa I really appreciate the effort, sadly it didn’t work out  I already miss my red backdrop, it’s my fave…

I’ll make sure to give the wraiths a hard time.


----------



## Valzed

To the Wraiths who were turned, I'm sorry. I tried to check on as many of us as I could. I let you down. 


duododo said:


> *_puts on devil horns_*
> 
> I wouldn't say an advantage of 4 Spirits over Wraiths is much of a starting advantage at all (the Staff didn't think so, or they would have adjusted it),


As you know since you yourself got to choose, The Staff let those of us who received the special tickets pick our factions of our own free will. There would have been no point in letting us pick for ourselves if The Staff had intended to adjust the sides to be equal. Four more picked the Guardian Spirits. That left the Wraiths short.


----------



## Holla

I did notice that the initial essence the wraiths and the spirits were given were divided evenly to help create some form of balance. Us Spirits got less cause there was more of us and Wraiths got more. 

Of course that doesn’t account for any spectral essence that we personally turned into woods or forest essence as that was up to us individually but just something interesting I thought I’d share.


----------



## Valzed

Holla said:


> I did notice that the initial essence the wraiths and the spirits were given were divided evenly to help create some form of balance. Us Spirits got less cause there was more of us and Wraiths got more.
> 
> Of course that doesn’t account for any spectral essence that we personally turned into woods or forest essence as that was up to us individually but just something interesting I thought I’d share.


Even with the lower amount of essence given there were still four more Spirits available that were given essence and were able to convert others. 

It doesn't matter now. The finally teams are locked in. 

I'm sorry to any former Wraiths.


----------



## Mick

Chris said:


> Spirits tried to be sneaky, but the Wraiths are vigilant.
> (4am Chris time = 11pm EST)
> 
> View attachment 468276



Spirits actually lost one... Sorry purples! I was asleep and didn't notice. I guess we're green now 
(5am Mick time = 4am Chris time)


----------



## Holla

Yeah while it helped even it out by giving the Wraiths more to start it’s still not the same as having equal number of members I do agree. 

At least the mods did give the wraiths more though as it would have been too one sided without the boost.


----------



## skarmoury

I honestly still don't think 4 more people would've *greatly* affected the outcome considering users could also spend their spectral energy to keep themselves in their own faction. And besides, from what I see, I think there are (more or less) an equal amount of active spirits and active wraiths? Or I feel there are actually more active wraiths. I certainly wasn't active after the first few days, just converted a few users and went. It also really depends on the goal of the individual spirit or wraith, I know some people like giving essence only to those who really want to be in the faction, while others try to convert people from the other team in order to win. I personally only gave essence to those who liked purple. It's really more than just the number of spirits vs wraiths imo! I can't deny there is an advantage with having more people, but with so many factors that come into play, the other team can find ways to turn things into their favor.


----------



## Holla

Completely agree ^ Wraiths also seemed to be more popular with most users but maybe that’s just me.


----------



## Foreverfox

skarmoury said:


> As much as I'm loyal to the spirits, I've honestly come to love the mossy green hue of the wraiths


Same here, the mossy green is somehow becoming cozy  but I could never turn my spirit heart


----------



## Croconaw

Holla said:


> Completely agree ^ Wraiths also seemed to be more popular with most users but maybe that’s just me.


I feel it was heavily influenced by the woods theme, too. I like the woods as much as anyone, but I like purple, lol.


----------



## amemome

I feel like at the beginning of the event, purple was more popular and it seemed like more people wanted to be purple. but now I feel like I see similar counts of wraiths/spirits active. To be fair, I was never considering the purple life for myself so I didn't pay too much attention to factions beyond wanting green aesthetics.


----------



## Sheep Villager

I would be surprised if the initial, pre-final conversion panic numbers weren't more or less even.
The current front page poll asking about fave team is almost exactly 50-50.


----------



## DaCoSim

A little late to the pet party, but Ellie says she wants the banner to stay FOREVER!!!!




	Post automatically merged: Nov 7, 2022

(Cuz she luvs punkins)


----------



## Holla

Anyways regardless of who wins it’s been a fun event. I appreciate the staff always trying to come up with something new for the events. It’s always a blast.

It was an honour to be a Spirit you guys are the best! Also to my friends who became Wraiths (willingly or unwillingly) I wish we could have been on the same side but the Wraith vs Spirit banter has been fun.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld

Thank you staff for another fun event


----------



## zarf

Me seeing the mods themselves acknowledge my work
(happy to have y'all on the team <3)


----------



## FrostyAlmonds

Thank you staff for all the hard work, it was such a fun first event. <3

Sorry if this was posted somewhere blatantly obvious but my sleuthing skills are awful and I couldn't find the info. How long is the event shop going to be open? I can't afford the fireworks and wondering if I'd have a bit of time to grind up the gold or not. ^^'

And, since there is no donate button I'm guessing Ghostly Gold can't be transferred? I have 9 leftover and would like to donate it someone who is just shy of a collectible they want, but if I can't alas, will just watch them expire.


----------



## Foreverfox

FrostyAlmonds said:


> Thank you staff for all the hard work, it was such a fun first event. <3
> 
> Sorry if this was posted somewhere blatantly obvious but my sleuthing skills are awful and I couldn't find the info. How long is the event shop going to be open? I can't afford the fireworks and wondering if I'd have a bit of time to grind up the gold or not. ^^'
> 
> And, since there is no donate button I'm guessing Ghostly Gold can't be transferred? I have 9 leftover and would like to donate it someone who is just shy of a collectible they want, but if I can't alas, will just watch them expire.


I don’t think a specific date has been said for the shop closing. But the good news is the fireworks are purchased with forum bells, which you have 257 of, and the fireworks are 399 bells, so not that far away! 

As for the gold, there’s usually a raffle or sell back feature for leftover event currency, but not always.


----------



## Oblivia

Nougat said:


> Sorry to dig up this older message, but I was hoping to find out whether if I get one now and gift it, I could still buy another one immediately after? I'd like to be sure before someone helps me with a date trade but couldn't find an answer. Thank you



Yes, you'd be able to buy another kitty so long as you didn't have one in your inventory at the time of purchase. Gifting won't affect this!



FrostyAlmonds said:


> Thank you staff for all the hard work, it was such a fun first event. <3
> 
> Sorry if this was posted somewhere blatantly obvious but my sleuthing skills are awful and I couldn't find the info. How long is the event shop going to be open? I can't afford the fireworks and wondering if I'd have a bit of time to grind up the gold or not. ^^'
> 
> And, since there is no donate button I'm guessing Ghostly Gold can't be transferred? I have 9 leftover and would like to donate it someone who is just shy of a collectible they want, but if I can't alas, will just watch them expire.



The shop will be open until this coming Sunday, if not a bit longer. 

Ghostly Gold (and typically all other event currencies) are not transferable between users, though we'll normally offer a means to dump any leftover currency, be that via a collectible raffle or TBT bell conversion. Keep an eye out for an official announcement regarding leftover currency later this week!


----------



## Croconaw

FrostyAlmonds said:


> Thank you staff for all the hard work, it was such a fun first event. <3
> 
> Sorry if this was posted somewhere blatantly obvious but my sleuthing skills are awful and I couldn't find the info. How long is the event shop going to be open? I can't afford the fireworks and wondering if I'd have a bit of time to grind up the gold or not. ^^'
> 
> And, since there is no donate button I'm guessing Ghostly Gold can't be transferred? I have 9 leftover and would like to donate it someone who is just shy of a collectible they want, but if I can't alas, will just watch them expire.


There’s usually something to do with leftover currency, like a raffle or something.


----------



## FrostyAlmonds

Ahh, got it! Thank you so much all three of you, that helps clear up some questions and is handy info for how events/currency work.  It makes sense why event currency can't be transferred. and It's nice to know that there is a final way to use up the last bit of GG. ^^

Still a few days to grind out that 150ish gold then, will do my best.


----------



## Valzed

When is the event going to be totally completely done? When do our user names go back to being normal?


----------



## Aniko

FrostyAlmonds said:


> Thank you staff for all the hard work, it was such a fun first event. <3
> 
> Sorry if this was posted somewhere blatantly obvious but my sleuthing skills are awful and I couldn't find the info. How long is the event shop going to be open? I can't afford the fireworks and wondering if I'd have a bit of time to grind up the gold or not. ^^'
> 
> And, since there is no donate button I'm guessing Ghostly Gold can't be transferred? I have 9 leftover and would like to donate it someone who is just shy of a collectible they want, but if I can't alas, will just watch them expire.



With your 9 ghostly gold, you could buy another Gastly Halloweaster Egg and sell (look at the offers first) or gift it if you have no use for it. But if you sell it, you will have enough bells to buy the fireworks


----------



## FrostyAlmonds

Aniko said:


> With your 9 ghostly gold, you could buy another Gastly Halloweaster Egg and sell (look at the offers first) or gift it if you have no use for it. But if you sell it, you will have enough bells to buy the fireworks


A lovely member had DMed me reminding me about the Ghastly egg as well! It had completely slipped my mind it was under 10 GG. ^^' so I am going to see if anyone is seeking one before allotting it to raffle/ gold buy back currency. Didn't think about selling it towards the Fireworks either so that could possibly work out too. Thank you so much


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Valzed said:


> When is the event going to be totally completely done? When do our user names go back to being normal?


That’s what I want to know too, like I love my purple username and glowy backdrop but I have a fall aesthetic I’d like to use in the short time between event ending and December 1st


----------



## tessa grace

Thanks staff for another great event! I wanted one collectible and got it, mission accomplished


----------



## Valzed

Mama has activated full Shadow Kitty Mode in support of the Wraiths.



​


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

I've been team Froggy Chairs, then Poliwags, now Dead Tree Wraiths... I hope the next team I'm on is blue so I can keep the pattern going  I assume that will be next year for Camp TBT? I can't wait!!

Thank you staff for another fun event!


----------



## Nougat

Oblivia said:


> Yes, you'd be able to buy another kitty so long as you didn't have one in your inventory at the time of purchase. Gifting won't affect this!



Great, thank you!


----------



## Croconaw

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I've been team Froggy Chairs, then Poliwags, now Dead Tree Wraiths... I hope the next team I'm on is blue so I can keep the pattern going  I assume that will be next year for Camp TBT? I can't wait!!
> 
> Thank you staff for another fun event!


Camp TBT was a blast. I can’t wait for the next one.


----------



## Firesquids

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I've been team Froggy Chairs, then Poliwags, now Dead Tree Wraiths... I hope the next team I'm on is blue so I can keep the pattern going  I assume that will be next year for Camp TBT? I can't wait!!
> 
> Thank you staff for another fun event!


We've been on the same side for every team event, hopefully that pattern continues as well. See you on the next blue team 🫡


----------



## Newbiemayor

How have i just realized I've become purple


----------



## DaCoSim

I just want to thank our FanTABulous staff for a truly amazing event!!! While the fair is always my fav tbt event, Halloween is my fav fav fav time of year so getting to drag that part out for me was such a blast!!!! Thank y’all for all yalls hard work!!! And good luck to all the entries!!! Don’t forget to like your favs!!!


----------



## Giddy

Hmmm should I get a Gourdy & Spectral Perserves, or just an angel wings potion, decisions decisions....

Loving the pet pics~ If I have time I'll show some of mine off~

Also thank you for the fun event, I sadly didn't get around to doing a lot, die to work and overall tiredness and low energy levels from said job. But I hope I can be more focused on it next year. (Even Halloween was less exciting this year ;_


----------



## Tiffany

ok dumb question. when i transfer my spectral energy to atk/def points is one better than the other? should i try to split them evenly?


----------



## Biyaya

Wait— Were the fireworks taken down from the shop? When did that happen?


----------



## Croconaw

Soti said:


> Wait— Were the fireworks taken down from the shop? When did that happen?


When we least expect it, lol. I didn’t even realize until your post. I passed on them.


----------



## Jeremy

Tiffany said:


> ok dumb question. when i transfer my spectral energy to atk/def points is one better than the other? should i try to split them evenly?


It's beneficial to put them in one vs. the other if you think it will help you get certain achievements described in this post. For which spirit faction wins over the other, it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Tiffany

Jeremy said:


> It's beneficial to put them in one vs. the other if you think it will help you get certain achievements described in this post. For which spirit faction wins over the other, it doesn't make a difference.


Thank you!


----------



## Biyaya

Croconaw said:


> When we least expect it, lol. I didn’t even realize until your post. I passed on them.


Apparently so! I took my sweet time debating on it.  Oh well.


----------



## Newbiemayor

Soti said:


> Wait— Were the fireworks taken down from the shop? When did that happen?


I MISSED THE FIREWORKS TOO?!


----------



## Jeremy

Attention everyone: please finish *converting your Spectral Energy* and *voting for your favorite entries* in the Shadow Summoning Circles, Legends of the Creepy Hollows, and Deathly Designs events by *9:30 PM EST tomorrow (Wednesday)*. The closing thread for our 2022 Halloween event will then be posted a little bit after that. It will include our lists of community favorite winners and achievement winners. And we will, of course, see which spirit faction will be deemed the winner of the Ghostly Glade!



Soti said:


> Wait— Were the fireworks taken down from the shop? When did that happen?





Croconaw said:


> When we least expect it, lol. I didn’t even realize until your post. I passed on them.





Newbiemayor said:


> I MISSED THE FIREWORKS TOO?!
> View attachment 468513


Hmmm I suppose we can put it back in the shop for _a little bit_ longer... at least until our closing thread, so you have less than 24 hours! (The collectible will also be hidden again at that time until the next holiday with fireworks.)


----------



## michealsmells

I feed dreadful that I wasn't able to participate in this event much outside of the first couple events. I came down with Covid & had no energy or time to dedicate. I mean, for crying out loud I'm still Enchanted Woods themed from the fair.
That said, this event was adorable. I loved seeing everyone's entries & staff's creativity as always!! Excited for what'll come in December.


----------



## Mars Adept

This was a fun event. Excited to see the results tonight.

But I do have an unusual question. Just *what* was the monster bell for?


----------



## Chris

Mars Adept said:


> But I do have an unusual question. Just *what* was the monster bell for?


Ringing the monster bell unlocked two pattern tutorials: Tutorial #1 and Tutorial #2.


----------



## Valzed

Chris said:


> Ringing the monster bell unlocked two pattern tutorials: Tutorial #1 and Tutorial #2.


Is it possible for these tutorials to be saved somewhere for easy access all year through? Maybe a pinned post in Able Sisters? That would be great!


----------



## KittenNoir

This was my favourite Halloween event!!!! Everything was amazing


----------



## Roxxy

This has been such a fun event. The pet pics were a total highlight 

Gorgeous collectibles and team spirit. It was fantastic to be (even more) purple and thank you to the amazing guardian spirits  I was a wraith for a day and whoever wins it’s been a fantastic event. Thank you Spirits, wraiths and staff


----------



## S.J.

Roxxy said:


> This has been such a fun event. The pet pics were a total highlight
> 
> Gorgeous collectibles and team spirit. It was fantastic to be (even more) purple and thank you to the amazing guardian spirits  I was a wraith for a day and whoever wins it’s been a fantastic event. Thank you Spirits, wraiths and staff


We were blessed to have you for even just one day.


----------



## Rio_

I intended to go through the threads and vote for community favourites tonight, but when I started by opening Deathly Designs, I only got a few pages in before I realized it would be impossible for me to choose and gave up 🫠

I thought voting for the Fair contests was hard, but having so many options and multiple votes makes it so much harder for me… I just can’t do it


----------



## LambdaDelta

Rio_ said:


> I intended to go through the threads and vote for community favourites tonight, but when I started by opening Deathly Designs, I only got a few pages in before I realized it would be impossible for me to choose and gave up 🫠
> 
> I thought voting for the Fair contests was hard, but having so many options and multiple votes makes it so much harder for me… I just can’t do it


tbh I just like anything that catches my eye and let staff handle the rest

absolute favs? nah, too much effort


----------

